# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  άσχημο πρωι

## Fleur

καλημέρα σε όλους. ενώ είμαι σε θεραπεία (που υποθετω ακόμα δεν με εχει πιασει) αλλα παιρνω και λεξοτανιλ σήμερα ξύπνησα όπως παλια με την ανησυχια αυτή που τοσο γνωστή ειναι σε ολους μας....τι να πω ελπίζω να το ξεπερασω...κουραστήκα..περι ενω να δω τι θα βγει και απο την Τρίτη μετα το ραντεβου με τον ψυχιατρο και βλεποντας.

----------


## Γάτος

ποια φαρμακα παιρνεις fleur; τα εχεις πει αλλα τα εχω ξεχασει!

----------


## Stavros

Καλημέρα!!!Ladose και Lexotanil...
Ίσως να είσαι επηρεασμένη από τον γυναικολόγο???

----------


## Γάτος

Πάντως ούτως ή άλλως αργούν να πιάσουν τα φάρμακα γενικά. Εγώ είμαι στην 47η μέρα περίπου και σήμερα είμαι επίσης άσχημα. Λίγο υπομονή κάνε.

----------


## Stavros

Μεταξύ μας,καλή η φλουοξετίνη,αλλά ξεπερασμένο φάρμακο...
Αλλά είναι από τα λίγα που ΔΕΝ παχαίνουν!
Πρέπει να σχεδιάσουμε με τον Άγγελο(Mcgyver)νέο κοκτέιλ...

----------


## Fleur

Γάτε ναι καλά στα είπε ο σταυρος. Αυτά παίρνω. Σήμερα ήπια ολοκληρο λεξοτανιλ το πρωι. Καλη η φλουοξετινη αλλα ηλπιζα τωρα σε λιγο που κλεινω 3η εβδομαδα να δω καποια διαφορα.
Σταύρο παιζει και αυτό γιατι πρεπει να κανω και καποιες εξετασεις και σε κανα 2-3 μήνες να ξαναπαω και φοβαμαι τι θα δειξουν.

----------


## Γάτος

Εγώ ελπίζω στο ότι ανά μέρες, είμαι καλά. Βέβαια μετά, για τις υπόλοιπες μέρες, είμαι ξανά χάλια.

----------


## Stavros

Σαν ο αρχηγός του άγχους( :Smile: ) ξέρω πως αυτή η αναμονή σκοτώνει και ας μην πρόκειται για κάτι το σοβαρό!
Στον 1 μήνα,αν δεν δεις διαφορά,μάλλον δεν θα δεις ποτέ.Οπότε κάνε λίγο ακόμα αναμονή ... Λυσσασμένο μου Γατί!Χα χα!
Πάντως να ξέρεις πως η ενδομητρίωση μπορεί να προκαλέσει από μόνη της αγχώδεις διαταραχές και κατάθλιψη!Οπότε αν έχεις ήδη προδιάθεση από πριν,σαφώς το χειροτερεύει!
Τίποτε δεν θα δείξουν οι εξετάσεις.Απλά δεν σου κάνει Λαπαροσκόπηση ακόμα για να δει αν οι κύστες και τα ογκίδια πολλαπλασιαστούν και να συνεκτιμήσει την κλινική σου εικόνα σε κάνα 3μηνο.
Γενικώς πονάς στην περιοχή της πυέλου?

----------


## Fleur

όχι δεν πονάω. Οι κυστεις ειναι μικρες απο 3 εκ η καθε μια απλα ειναι στη μια ωοθηκη η οποια οπως καταλαβαινεις υπολειτουργει. σήμερα εφαγα νεο κολλημα... hiv αλλα το ξεπερασα σχετικά σύντομα...ειχα κανει εξετασεις νομιζω προπερσι και δεν θυμαμαι να χω κανει κατι επικινδυνο αλλα τωρα τρεχα γυρευε...
Σταυρο προφανως αυτό συμβαίνει γιατι με ειδε και μενα προβληματισμενη για την επεμβαση. αν και θελει και αυτος να καθαρισει η περιοχη.

----------


## Stavros

Mια εξέταση αίματος σου λύνει και αυτήν την απορία!
Αλλά Hiv κι εσύ?Άτακτη!

----------


## Fleur

ελα μωρεεεεε με κοροιδευεις. καθολου ατακτη.

----------


## Stavros

Το Aids ήταν ο πρώτος μου φόβος πριν περίπου 10 χρόνια...
Τι είχα τραβήξει μέχρι να πάρω τα χαρτί του αποτελέσματος από την Βιοιατρική...

----------


## Fleur

α το χες περασει και εσύ. εγω εχω κανει τεστ βρε. 2 ή 3 φορες δεν θυμαμαι...αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις.αρνουμαι τωρα ομως να ξαναμπω στη διαδικασια γιατι θα αποτρελλαθω. οταν ηρεμησω καπως βλεπουμε

----------


## Stavros

Και εις διπλούν!Τώρα σε κάθε μου σχέση την περνάω υποχρεωτικά από έλεγχο αιματολογικό...
Μια κοπέλα μάλιστα είχε παρεξηγηθεί αλλά μετά από λίγες ώρες που το συζήτησε προφανώς με καμιά φίλη της,της άρεσε!
Διοτί έδειχνε σοβαρότητα μου είπε!Σου λέει αυτός δεν πάει με όποια και όποια...!Χα χα!

----------


## Fleur

ααα είδες; και σοβαρος και υπευθυνος. που να φανταστει η κοπελλα.
εμενα μου κολλησε χθες αλλα δεν εχω τα κουραγια να παω παλι για εξεταση.

----------


## Stavros

Fleur εσύ πως είσαι σήμερα?Ξύπνησες πάλι με το ίδιο άγχος?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Και εις διπλούν!Τώρα σε κάθε μου σχέση την περνάω υποχρεωτικά από έλεγχο αιματολογικό...
> Μια κοπέλα μάλιστα είχε παρεξηγηθεί αλλά μετά από λίγες ώρες που το συζήτησε προφανώς με καμιά φίλη της,της άρεσε!
> Διοτί έδειχνε σοβαρότητα μου είπε!Σου λέει αυτός δεν πάει με όποια και όποια...!Χα χα!


χαχαχα...μηπως πρεπει να φοράμε κατι σαν πινακιδες " danger!!mental illness ... enter at your own risk" ?? οχι τιποτα αλλο να μην μας ζητανε τα ρεστα μετα και μας αγχωνουν περισσοτερο !!! :Cool:

----------


## Stavros

Ρέα όχι βρε συ δεν το κατάλαβες!Αιματολογικό έλεγχο για Aids,Ηπατίτιδες και γενικώς σεξουαλικώς μεταδιδόμενα νοσήματα λέω!Μαζί με γενικές εξετάσεις αίματος!
Kαι φυσικά για να πειστεί,υποβάλλομαι κι εγώ ο ίδιος στις ίδιες ακριβώς εξετάσεις!
Ακολούθως αντιστρέφω την ερώτηση και λέω:
Θα σου άρεσε το αγόρι σου να έχει κάθε λογής σεξουαλικό νόσημα και εσύ να κοιμάσαι μαζί του?Μετά από αυτήν την ατάκα,πείθονται το 100%!
Xα χα!Έχουμε που έχουμε άγχος για κάθες λογής μαλακία,να έχουμε και στο Sex? :Wink: 
Φυσικά τις εξετάσεις της,τις πληρώνω εγώ.Σου λέει θα κάνω και τζάμπα...CheckUp!

----------


## Fleur

ενταξει γελαω.

----------


## Fleur

> Fleur εσύ πως είσαι σήμερα?Ξύπνησες πάλι με το ίδιο άγχος?


όχι σήμερα καπως καλύτερα. τουλαχιστον το ξύπνημα. βεβαια εχω μια ημικρανια την οποια προσπαθω "ανεπιτυχως" να την αποδοσω στον καιρό ή στην περιοδο. ειμαι ομως περιεργα. αυριο το ραντεβου με τον ψυχιατρο και θα δειξει

----------


## elis

> Ρέα όχι βρε συ δεν το κατάλαβες!Αιματολογικό έλεγχο για Aids,Ηπατίτιδες και γενικώς σεξουαλικώς μεταδιδόμενα νοσήματα λέω!Μαζί με γενικές εξετάσεις αίματος!
> Kαι φυσικά για να πειστεί,υποβάλλομαι κι εγώ ο ίδιος στις ίδιες ακριβώς εξετάσεις!
> Ακολούθως αντιστρέφω την ερώτηση και λέω:
> Θα σου άρεσε το αγόρι σου να έχει κάθε λογής σεξουαλικό νόσημα και εσύ να κοιμάσαι μαζί του?Μετά από αυτήν την ατάκα,πείθονται το 100%!
> Xα χα!Έχουμε που έχουμε άγχος για κάθες λογής μαλακία,να έχουμε και στο Sex?
> Φυσικά τις εξετάσεις της,τις πληρώνω εγώ.Σου λέει θα κάνω και τζάμπα...CheckUp!


που τισ βρισκεισ αυτεσ θελω κι εγω μια τετοια εγω ολο σε κατι πανεξυπνεσ πεφτω

----------


## Fleur

ελα μωρε και εσυ...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρέα όχι βρε συ δεν το κατάλαβες!Αιματολογικό έλεγχο για Aids,Ηπατίτιδες και γενικώς σεξουαλικώς μεταδιδόμενα νοσήματα λέω!Μαζί με γενικές εξετάσεις αίματος!
> Kαι φυσικά για να πειστεί,υποβάλλομαι κι εγώ ο ίδιος στις ίδιες ακριβώς εξετάσεις!
> Ακολούθως αντιστρέφω την ερώτηση και λέω:
> Θα σου άρεσε το αγόρι σου να έχει κάθε λογής σεξουαλικό νόσημα και εσύ να κοιμάσαι μαζί του?Μετά από αυτήν την ατάκα,πείθονται το 100%!
> Xα χα!Έχουμε που έχουμε άγχος για κάθες λογής μαλακία,να έχουμε και στο Sex?
> Φυσικά τις εξετάσεις της,τις πληρώνω εγώ.Σου λέει θα κάνω και τζάμπα...CheckUp!


χαχαχαχα...φυσικα και τις εξετασεις τις πληρωνεις* εσυ* σταυρο!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: ... 
οχι καλα κανεις δεν το συζητω...μια ερωτηση... μετα τις εξετασεις πως είσαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα πάνε με αλλους.. παραλληλα με σενα?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> που τισ βρισκεισ αυτεσ θελω κι εγω μια τετοια εγω ολο σε κατι πανεξυπνεσ πεφτω


χαχαχαχα..δεν υπάρχεις!!!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9OLMnZ30_A

----------


## Fleur

> χαχαχαχα...φυσικα και τις εξετασεις τις πληρωνεις* εσυ* σταυρο!!! ... 
> οχι καλα κανεις δεν το συζητω...μια ερωτηση... μετα τις εξετασεις πως είσαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα πάνε με αλλους.. παραλληλα με σενα?


αυτό ήθελα να ρωτησω και εγω αλλα ημανε διακριτικιΑ χαχαχαχα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αυτό ήθελα να ρωτησω και εγω αλλα ημανε διακριτικιΑ χαχαχαχα


εισαι μαναμ πουλι ευγενικιΑ τσούπρα ... κι μπραβσου!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## Fleur

εεεεμ νατα αυτο είνι τα ουραια

----------


## Stavros

Ο λόγος των χωρισμών ποτέ δεν είναι τρίτο πρόσωπο.
Ούτε από την πλευρά μου,ούτε από την πλευρά τους.
Ίσως να είναι λόγω του ότι διαλέγω κοπέλες που έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να είναι σοβαρές και δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ ελεύθερη σχέση.
Δεν έχω κερατώσει ποτέ!
Τώρα το πως μπορώ να το ξέρω 100%,αυτό είναι πολύ εύκολο.Καταρχήν το καταλαβαίνεις από την συμπεριφορά και φυσικά δεν <κοιμάσαι> στην σχέση.
Ποτέ δεν υποτιμάς ακόμα και το ελαχιστότατο σημάδι!
Σαφώς υπάρχουν και άλλες μέθοδοι αλλά νομίζω δεν είναι της παρούσης και δεν θα τους συνιστούσα!Επίσης έχει να κάνει και με την οξυδέρκεια που έχεις.
Άμα σας πω τι έχω κάνει,θα πηδήξετε από τα πράθυρα...!Αλλά τώρα πια,ούτε καν δεν θα τα ξανάκανα τα ίδια λάθη!
Εγώ πλήρωσα πολύ την καχυποψία μου στις σχέσεις...Χώριζα χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος!
Από τότε που γνώρισα την ΓΑΔ,με ξέσκισε!
Άγχος για το οτιδήποτε!Δεν πειράζει,πάμε γερά!Εχω αλλάξει αρκετά από παλιά...!
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως χάθηκε ο κύκλος και περιορίστηκε η πιθανότητα γνωριμιών!Φίλοι παντρεύτηκαν,άλλους τους έκοψα...
Και επειδή πάντα ήμουν ντροπαλός και δεν την έπεφτα εύκολα,έχω μείνει μόνος αυτόν τον καιρό...

----------


## Constantly curious

> χαχαχα...μηπως πρεπει να φοράμε κατι σαν πινακιδες " danger!!mental illness ... enter at your own risk" ?? οχι τιποτα αλλο να μην μας ζητανε τα ρεστα μετα και μας αγχωνουν περισσοτερο !!!


 Χαχαχα  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  Απαιχτη Ρεα.

----------


## Fleur

σήμερα πάλι άγχος πρωι πρωι. τι στο καλό. για να δουμε τι θα μου πει και ο ψυχιατρος σήμερα. παντως εχω παρατηρησει ότι ξυπναω με αγχος...μετα υπαρχει μια φλατ φαση που ειμαι στη δουλεια και κατοπιν το μεσημέρι προς απογευμα. το βραδυ πολύ καλύτερα....

----------


## Γάτος

Αυτό έχω ακούσει fleur πως είναι της κατάθλιψης. Το πρωί να είσαι χειρότερα από το βράδυ δηλαδή.

----------


## Fleur

> Αυτό έχω ακούσει fleur πως είναι της κατάθλιψης. Το πρωί να είσαι χειρότερα από το βράδυ δηλαδή.


ισχύει γάτε αυτό...δυστυχως. οταν θα σηκωθω το πρωι με χαμογελο θα καταλαβω οτι ειμαι καλυτερα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ο λόγος των χωρισμών ποτέ δεν είναι τρίτο πρόσωπο.
> Ούτε από την πλευρά μου,ούτε από την πλευρά τους.
> Ίσως να είναι λόγω του ότι διαλέγω κοπέλες που έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να είναι σοβαρές και δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ ελεύθερη σχέση.
> Δεν έχω κερατώσει ποτέ!
> Τώρα το πως μπορώ να το ξέρω 100%,αυτό είναι πολύ εύκολο.Καταρχήν το καταλαβαίνεις από την συμπεριφορά και φυσικά δεν <κοιμάσαι> στην σχέση.
> Ποτέ δεν υποτιμάς ακόμα και το ελαχιστότατο σημάδι!
> Σαφώς υπάρχουν και άλλες μέθοδοι αλλά νομίζω δεν είναι της παρούσης και δεν θα τους συνιστούσα!Επίσης έχει να κάνει και με την οξυδέρκεια που έχεις.
> Άμα σας πω τι έχω κάνει,θα πηδήξετε από τα πράθυρα...!Αλλά τώρα πια,ούτε καν δεν θα τα ξανάκανα τα ίδια λάθη!
> Εγώ πλήρωσα πολύ την καχυποψία μου στις σχέσεις...Χώριζα χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος!
> ...


Σταυράκι μου σε πειράζω!..  :Smile:  ..αν δεν το γελασουμε και λίγο οπως λέει ο ελις ....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Χαχαχα  Απαιχτη Ρεα.


χαχαχα...εγω θα το τυπωσω το μπλουζακι!!! να ξερετε δηλαδη...  :Cool:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα γατουλη και fleur  :Smile: ..ναι η καταθλιψη ξεκιναει απο το πρωι, σαν την καλη μερα !! ... πολλα φιλια και στους 2 κ μια μεγαλη αγκαλια !!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fleur

να 'σαι καλα ρεακι μου....και σε σενα αγκαλιες και καλημέρες

----------


## Γάτος

Καλημέρα ρέα!! Είσαι πολύ γλυκιά!! Μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά και από εμένα!!

----------


## Stavros

Πολύ έρωτας έπεσε στο Forum,καλημέρα!!!
Υπάρχουν κάποια βασικά:Πρωινή αφύπνιση σημαίνει συχνά κατάθλιψη.Επίσης το να είσαι χάλια το πρωί και στη συνέχεια να βελτιώνεσαι,σημαίνει κι αυτό συχνά κατάθλιψη.
Η συννοσηρότητα κατάθλιψης και αγχωδών διαταραχών είναι τεράστια.
Ένας άνθρωπος που πάσχει από ΓΑΔ,ΙΔΨ και άλλες αγχώδεις διαταραχές έχει 50% πιθανότητα να πάσχει και από διαταραχές της διάθεσης.

Ρέα εκεί στα νήσια Bora Bora τι καιρό έχει??? :Smile:

----------


## Fleur

τα εχω ολα αυτα ρε Σταυρο; τι θα κανω; να ξυπναω βραδυ ;;; :Ρ σοβαρα τωρα το ξερω οτι εχεις δικιο και ξερω και οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο σας με κατανοειτε οταν λεω οτι σηκωνομαι με ενα "πλακωμα" στο στήθος σχεδον καθημερινα....

----------


## Stavros

Ποια όλα αυτά βρε?
Αρκεί ΓΑΔ να έχεις και κατά 50% θα αποκτήσεις κατάθλιψη!
Εσένα ποια είναι η επίσημη διάγνωση?

----------


## Fleur

Η αρχική διάγνωση είναι ΓΑΔ αλλα σήμερα που θα παω στον ψυχιατρο ίσως να υπαρχει πιο ολοκληρωμενη αποψη

----------


## Γάτος

Εύχομαι να είναι όλα περαστικά Fleur.

----------


## Stavros

Fleur Θέλω να του τονίσεις πως έχεις αυτό το πρωινό πλάκωμα στο στήθος!
Πες του το 2 φορές,είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικό!Θα τον βοηθήσεις στην διάγνωση.
Με τον όρο αγχώδης κατάθλιψη περιγράφονται συνήθως η ΓΑΔ+Κατάθλιψη.
Δεν πιστεύω πως πληρείς τα κριτήρια της Υποχονδρίασης εσύ.Τουλάχιστον ακόμα.
Απλά λόγω της ΓΑΔ και των γενικότερων ανησυχιών που αντιμετωπίζεις,έχες αποκτήσει και κάποιας μορφής νοσοφοβία.
Νομίζω πως κάπου εκεί είμαστε.Εξέφρασε του και τις ενστάσεις σου για το Ladose...
Άντε καλή τύχη!!!

----------


## andreas7

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα..και εγω εχω τα ιδια συμπτωματα δηλαδη το πρωι νοιωθω ασχημα αλλα οσο προχωραει η μερα αρχιζω και αισθανομε καλυτερα
..το εχω διαπιστωσει πως εχω καταθλιψη..
Πηγαινω σε ψυχιατρο αλλα σε ομαδικες συνεδριες εδω και 3 μηνες περιπου..αλλα νομιζω πως δεν με βοηθανε..δεν ξερω αλλα ακουγοντας τα προβληματα των αλων μου δημιουργειτε περισοτερο αγχος παρα λιγοτερο..λεω να τα σταματησω και να αρχισω με ενα ψυχιατρο αποκλειστικα ατομικη συνεδρια..απο χαπια μου εχει δωσει μισο χαπακι ρεμερον για το βραδυ και μισο χαπακι tavor ..αλλα θα το σταματησω το ταβορ στο τελος του μηνα..απλα ολη μερα νοιωθω πλακωμα στο στηθος..ζαλαδες..ωρες ωρες νομιζω πως θα παω απο καρδια..ενα πολυ περιεργο συναισθημα..

Συγνωμη αμα σας κουρασα με τα προβληματα μου.

----------


## Stavros

Αντρέα πόσο ετών είσαι??
Το Remeron κι εγώ για ύπνο το παίρνω αλλά εμένα δεν μου βελτιώνει την διάθεση ιδιαιτέρως.
Για το άγχος κάτι κάνει αλλά όχι πολλά.Το Tavor είναι βενζοδιαζεπίνη και καλό είναι να μην συνηθίσεις σε βενζοδιαζεπινούχα...

----------


## andreas7

> Αντρέα πόσο ετών είσαι??
> Το Remeron κι εγώ για ύπνο το παίρνω αλλά εμένα δεν μου βελτιώνει την διάθεση ιδιαιτέρως.
> Για το άγχος κάτι κάνει αλλά όχι πολλά.Το Tavor είναι βενζοδιαζεπίνη και καλό είναι να μην συνηθίσεις σε βενζοδιαζεπινούχα...


Καλησπερα ειμαι 36 ετων..το ρεμερον ουτε εμενα μου βελτιωνει την διαθεση απλα το παιρνω για υπνο..οσο για το ταβορ θα το σταματησω γιατι το ξερω πως κανει εξαρτηση και δεν το θελω αυτο
αλλα πραγματικα φιλαρακι εχω κουραστει απο ολη αυτην την περιπετεια..χιλιες φορες να μου σπαγανε το ποδι και να εκανα 5 μηνες σε γυψο παρα αυτο..ακουω προβληματα των αλλων και νομιζω οτι θα τα παθω και εγω..και νομιζω πως ολο αυτο ειναι αποτελεσμα του αγχους και της καταθλιψης

----------


## Stavros

Αντρέα έχεις δίκιο.Είναι βασανιστικό.Εγώ είμαι 32 ετών και κατά καιρούς αντιμετωπίζω διάφορα κολλήματα τέτοια...
Δεν παλεύεται φίλε η αυπνία καταρχήν.Παίρνω 30άρι Remeron εγώ για να κοιμάμαι καλά.Αλλιώς καραούλι και σκέψεις διάφορες...!
Γυμναστήριο συνεχίζεις να πηγαίνεις?Εγώ εδώ και 2 χρόνια θέλω να ξεκινήσω και όλο βαριέμαι!Επίσης όλο λέω να πάρω ποδήλατο για βόλτες και πάλι βαριέμαι...
Δεν με βλέπω να γλιτώνω τα SSRIs Αντρέα.Να υποθέσω από το <7> στο Nickname σου, πως είσαι και Γαύρος?

----------


## Fleur

> Εύχομαι να είναι όλα περαστικά Fleur.


Ευχαριστώ γατούλη  :Smile:

----------


## andreas7

> Αντρέα έχεις δίκιο.Είναι βασανιστικό.Εγώ είμαι 32 ετών και κατά καιρούς αντιμετωπίζω διάφορα κολλήματα τέτοια...
> Δεν παλεύεται φίλε η αυπνία καταρχήν.Παίρνω 30άρι Remeron εγώ για να κοιμάμαι καλά.Αλλιώς καραούλι και σκέψεις διάφορες...!
> Γυμναστήριο συνεχίζεις να πηγαίνεις?Εγώ εδώ και 2 χρόνια θέλω να ξεκινήσω και όλο βαριέμαι!Επίσης όλο λέω να πάρω ποδήλατο για βόλτες και πάλι βαριέμαι...
> Δεν με βλέπω να γλιτώνω τα SSRIs Αντρέα.Να υποθέσω από το <7> στο Nickname σου, πως είσαι και Γαύρος?


Γαυρος ναι..γυμανστηριο δεν πηγαινω πια φιλαρακι πηγαινω βολτες με ποδηλατο ομως καθε μερα για μια ωριτσα..ετσι για να ξεχνιεμε..
απλα νομιζω πως αμα τα σκεφτομε ολα αυτα ειμαι παραλογος και θα με κλεισουν σε κανα τρελλαδικο στο τελος.βλεπω αλλα ατομα καθε μερα και λεω
μακαρι να ημουν σαν και αυτους χωρις προβληματα..βλακεια βεβαια γιατι δεν ξερεις τι προβληματα εχει ο καθε ανθρωπος..χτες το βραδυ πηρα το ρεμερον 15αρι παιρνω εγω
αλλα ξυπνησα κατα τις 5 και μετα ολο σκεψεις..φοβιες ..και νομιζα πως στο τελος θα τρελλαθω και θα με κλεισουν μεσα.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι ακουω και τα προβληματα των αλλων στην ψυχοθεραπεια και με πιανει και εμενα αγχος.ειδικα χτες που ακουσα κατι και σοκαριστηκα..

----------


## Fleur

[QUOTE=STAVROS;566631]Fleur Θέλω να του τονίσεις πως έχεις αυτό το πρωινό πλάκωμα στο στήθος!
Πες του το 2 φορές,είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικό!Θα τον βοηθήσεις στην διάγνωση.
Με τον όρο αγχώδης κατάθλιψη περιγράφονται συνήθως η ΓΑΔ+Κατάθλιψη.
Δεν πιστεύω πως πληρείς τα κριτήρια της Υποχονδρίασης εσύ.Τουλάχιστον ακόμα.
Απλά λόγω της ΓΑΔ και των γενικότερων ανησυχιών που αντιμετωπίζεις,έχες αποκτήσει και κάποιας μορφής νοσοφοβία.
Νομίζω πως κάπου εκεί είμαστε.Εξέφρασε του και τις ενστάσεις σου για το Ladose...

Θα του τα πω. σε ευχαριστώ γιατί δεν ξέρω και πολλά απο το τι θα ρωτησω. η προηγουμενη επαφη ήταν με ψυχολογο οχι με ψυχιατρο και ομολογουμενως εχω - τι περιεργο - λιγο αγχος.

----------


## Fleur

> Γαυρος ναι..γυμανστηριο δεν πηγαινω πια φιλαρακι πηγαινω βολτες με ποδηλατο ομως καθε μερα για μια ωριτσα..ετσι για να ξεχνιεμε..
> απλα νομιζω πως αμα τα σκεφτομε ολα αυτα ειμαι παραλογος και θα με κλεισουν σε κανα τρελλαδικο στο τελος.βλεπω αλλα ατομα καθε μερα και λεω
> μακαρι να ημουν σαν και αυτους χωρις προβληματα..βλακεια βεβαια γιατι δεν ξερεις τι προβληματα εχει ο καθε ανθρωπος..χτες το βραδυ πηρα το ρεμερον 15αρι παιρνω εγω
> αλλα ξυπνησα κατα τις 5 και μετα ολο σκεψεις..φοβιες ..και νομιζα πως στο τελος θα τρελλαθω και θα με κλεισουν μεσα.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι ακουω και τα προβληματα των αλλων στην ψυχοθεραπεια και με πιανει και εμενα αγχος.ειδικα χτες που ακουσα κατι και σοκαριστηκα..


Καταρχήν Ανδρεα εγω θα σου ελεγα να κανεις ατομικες ψυχοθεραπειες αφου σε αγχωνουν οι ομαδικες. να σου πω την αληθεια και μενα θα με αγχωναν. κι εγω εχω έχω κουραστεί πολύ. το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω εντοπισει τι με αγχωνει αλλα επικεντρωνομαι συνηθως σε θεματα υγειας. το ρεμερον δεν το εχω δοκιμασει αλλα η αληθεια ειναι παιδια οτι αυπνιες δεν εχω πεφτω τουβλο. αλλα..ξυπναω νωρις με αυτό το συναισθημα...

----------


## andreas7

> Καταρχήν Ανδρεα εγω θα σου ελεγα να κανεις ατομικες ψυχοθεραπειες αφου σε αγχωνουν οι ομαδικες. να σου πω την αληθεια και μενα θα με αγχωναν. κι εγω εχω έχω κουραστεί πολύ. το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω εντοπισει τι με αγχωνει αλλα επικεντρωνομαι συνηθως σε θεματα υγειας. το ρεμερον δεν το εχω δοκιμασει αλλα η αληθεια ειναι παιδια οτι αυπνιες δεν εχω πεφτω τουβλο. αλλα..ξυπναω νωρις με αυτό το συναισθημα...


Εχεις δικιο ..θα τις σταματησω τις ομαδικες ψυχοθεραπειες γιατι εκτος οτι με αγχωνουν ασε που ειναι και μακρυα και θελω και ταξι..χαχα..απλα δεν πιστευα οτι το σγχος μπορει να προκαλεσει ολα αυτα τα προβληματα.φαντασου οτι εγω αρχισα να εχω προβληματα απο τον μαρτιο..ξεκινησαν απο διαταραχες υπνου και σιγα σιγα εγιναν χειροτερα.αγοραφοβια και τα σχετικα..

Απλα θελω να τα ξεπερασω και να ζησω την ζωη μου κανονικα ..ειναι πραγματικο βασσανο αυτο το πραγμα..και δυστυχως ανθρωποι που δεν το εχουν περασει δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν τι περνας..

----------


## Fleur

οχι κανεις δεν μπορει να το κατανοησει αν δεν το εχει περασει δυστυχως και καμμια φορα και εγω ειμαι αδικη με ανθρωπους που δεν καταλαβαινουν. απλα καποια στιγμη κουραζεσαι. να φανταστείτε αυτες τις μερες τριγυρναω με θερμομετρο στην τσαντα. μονο αυτο σας λεω.

----------


## Stavros

Αντρέα και εγώ Γαύρος!
Η Fleur δεν έχει ακριβώς θερμόμετρο,αλλά Λυσσόμετρο!Μετράει τα επίπεδα Λύσσας!Άντε να περάσει και η περίοδος επώασης ρε Fleur!
Αυτό που λες πως φοβάσαι μην τρελαθείς,μου κάνει για ΙΔΨ Aντρέα!
Εγώ δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ Ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## andreas7

> Αντρέα και εγώ Γαύρος!
> Η Fleur δεν έχει ακριβώς θερμόμετρο,αλλά Λυσσόμετρο!Μετράει τα επίπεδα Λύσσας!Άντε να περάσει και η περίοδος επώασης ρε Fleur!
> Αυτό που λες πως φοβάσαι μην τρελαθείς,μου κάνει για ΙΔΨ Aντρέα!
> Εγώ δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ Ψυχοθεραπεία.


Τι να σου πω φιλαρακι δεν ξερω..το θεμα ειναι οτι και ο γιατρος που κσνω τις ομαδικες θεραπειες δεν μου εδωσε νσ καταλαβω τι εχω..εγω εχω ενα άγχος και δεν ξερω απο τι προέρχεται. .ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ειναι προβλημα παιδικης ηλικιας..

Εγω το ξαναλεω..εχω κουραστει..περασα ενα καλοκαιρι σκατα και δεν θελω να ξαναπερασω τετοιο καλοκαιρι..

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!

----------


## Fleur

Ελα μωρεεεεε Σταυρο. θα μου περασει αυτο θα με πιασει κατι αλλο...να ξερεις

----------


## Stavros

Γενικευμένη αγχώδης διαταραχή μου κάνει.Με λίγο ΙΔΨ.
Σχετικά με το καλοκαίρι που πέρασες,δεν ξέρουμε λεπτομέρειες και το τι παίχτηκε.
Πάντως κι εσύ όπως κι εγώ,δεν διακρίνουμε αντικαταθλιπτικό αποτέλεσμα από την Μιρταζαπίνη....
Δεν είναι τυχαίο.Το συνταγογραφούν οι περισσότεροι για ύπνο και παραλλήλως με Ssri-Snri...
Aνδρέα για μένα κόψε σταδιακά το Tavor και κάνε μια επίσκεψη στον Ψυχίατρο να δούμε τι θα σου πει...
Αν συνεχίζεις να δυσφορείς,εκτιμώ πως για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα θα χρειαστείς ένα καλό αντικαταθλιπτικό Ssri-Snri...Mέχρι να πάρεις τα πάνω σου...

----------


## Fleur

εγω γιατι δεν τα παιρνω ακομη;; δηλαδις

----------


## Stavros

Fleur έχω ετοιμαστεί για την επόμενη πάθηση σου.Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά και οι φήμες λένε πως θα είναι νευρολογικής φύσεως...!





> εγω γιατι δεν τα παιρνω ακομη;; δηλαδις


Ποια δεν παίρνεις ακόμη?Δεν το πολυκατάλαβα...Α το κατάλαβα!Γιατί δεν παίρνεις τα πάνω σου εννοείς...

----------


## Fleur

χμμμμμ καλαααα.... αυτο με την σκπ το εχω περασει. μαλιστα εχω και προσφατη μαγνητική. 
εννοω γιατι δεν παιρνω τα πανω μου που παιρνω λαντοζ

----------


## Stavros

Δηλαδή δεν έχεις νιώσει έστω μια χαλάρωση με το Ladose?

----------


## Fleur

ε λιγο ναι. αλλα αυτο το πρωινο - ειδικα καποια πρωινα - δεν παλευονται

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Πολύ έρωτας έπεσε στο Forum,καλημέρα!!!
> Υπάρχουν κάποια βασικά:Πρωινή αφύπνιση σημαίνει συχνά κατάθλιψη.Επίσης το να είσαι χάλια το πρωί και στη συνέχεια να βελτιώνεσαι,σημαίνει κι αυτό συχνά κατάθλιψη.
> Η συννοσηρότητα κατάθλιψης και αγχωδών διαταραχών είναι τεράστια.
> Ένας άνθρωπος που πάσχει από ΓΑΔ,ΙΔΨ και άλλες αγχώδεις διαταραχές έχει 50% πιθανότητα να πάσχει και από διαταραχές της διάθεσης.
> 
> Ρέα εκεί στα νήσια Bora Bora τι καιρό έχει???


χαχαχα... στα νησια μπορα μπορα εχει πάντα καλοκαιρι!!  :Wink: ... τι είναι το ΓΑΔ?

----------


## Stavros

Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή Ρέα!
Είναι η πιο συχνή αγχώδης διαταραχή παγκοσμίως!
Χαίρομαι που στα Bora Βora είστε καλά!
Εμείς εδώ στην Παιανία ετοιμαζόμαστε από αύριο να υποδεχτούμε την βροχή και την ..ΓΑΚ (Γενικότερη Αλλαγή Καιρού)!

----------


## andreas7

> Γενικευμένη αγχώδης διαταραχή μου κάνει.Με λίγο ΙΔΨ.
> Σχετικά με το καλοκαίρι που πέρασες,δεν ξέρουμε λεπτομέρειες και το τι παίχτηκε.
> Πάντως κι εσύ όπως κι εγώ,δεν διακρίνουμε αντικαταθλιπτικό αποτέλεσμα από την Μιρταζαπίνη....
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο.Το συνταγογραφούν οι περισσότεροι για ύπνο και παραλλήλως με Ssri-Snri...
> Aνδρέα για μένα κόψε σταδιακά το Tavor και κάνε μια επίσκεψη στον Ψυχίατρο να δούμε τι θα σου πει...
> Αν συνεχίζεις να δυσφορείς,εκτιμώ πως για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα θα χρειαστείς ένα καλό αντικαταθλιπτικό Ssri-Snri...Mέχρι να πάρεις τα πάνω σου...


Το καλοκαιρι φιλαρακι που περασε ειχαν ερθει κατι πολυ καλοι φιλοι ..βγαινανε εξω συνεχεισ για ποτο και φαι και δεν μπορουσα να βγω γιατι ενοιωθα αγχος..νευρικότητα με αποτέλεσμα να εχω αγοραφοβια. .ασε πολυ ασχημο καλοκαίρι. .και γενικα δεν πηγα διακοπες για αυτον τον λογο..αλλα δεν μπορουσα να τους εξηγησω τι εχω γιατι που να καταλαβαινανε..οσο για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα μαλλον θα παω σε ψυχιατρο να μου γραψει..

----------


## Stavros

Κατάλαβα,αγοραφοβία...Δεν το έχω περάσει ποτέ αυτό αλλά κατανοώ πως είναι δυσβάσταχτο.
Ναι Αντρέα,πήγαινε σε ένα Ψυχίαστρο να δούμε τι θα σου πει!
Και καλή τύχη με τους Κροάτες σήμερα!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή Ρέα!
> Είναι η πιο συχνή αγχώδης διαταραχή παγκοσμίως!
> Χαίρομαι που στα Bora Βora είστε καλά!
> Εμείς εδώ στην Παιανία ετοιμαζόμαστε από αύριο να υποδεχτούμε την βροχή και την ..ΓΑΚ (Γενικότερη Αλλαγή Καιρού)!


χαχαχα..μη με μαλωνεις ρε σταυρακι ...εχω μπερδευτει με τοσες ταμπέλες.. αφου ειπαμε εισαι ο ψυχογκουρου μου
αυριο θα βρεξει? γμτ ηθελα να κάνω μπουγαδα  :Frown: ...φφφφ...τι ηθελα και αφησα την πατριδα μπορα μπορα!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αντρέα και εγώ Γαύρος!
> Η Fleur δεν έχει ακριβώς θερμόμετρο,αλλά Λυσσόμετρο!Μετράει τα επίπεδα Λύσσας!Άντε να περάσει και η περίοδος επώασης ρε Fleur!
> Αυτό που λες πως φοβάσαι μην τρελαθείς,μου κάνει για ΙΔΨ Aντρέα!
> Εγώ δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ Ψυχοθεραπεία.


χαχαχα... πάλι πειραζεις την κατγουμαν μας!! 
..γαυρακι και απο εδω και μαλιστα στην εδρα των γαυρων

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εχεις δικιο ..θα τις σταματησω τις ομαδικες ψυχοθεραπειες γιατι εκτος οτι με αγχωνουν ασε που ειναι και μακρυα και θελω και ταξι..χαχα..απλα δεν πιστευα οτι το σγχος μπορει να προκαλεσει ολα αυτα τα προβληματα.φαντασου οτι εγω αρχισα να εχω προβληματα απο τον μαρτιο..ξεκινησαν απο διαταραχες υπνου και σιγα σιγα εγιναν χειροτερα.αγοραφοβια και τα σχετικα..
> 
> Απλα θελω να τα ξεπερασω και να ζησω την ζωη μου κανονικα ..ειναι πραγματικο βασσανο αυτο το πραγμα..και δυστυχως ανθρωποι που δεν το εχουν περασει δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν τι περνας..


υπομονη Αντρεα.. σε καταλαβαινω απολύτως!..ολοι εδω στο ιδιο καζάνι βραζουμε ...προσπάθησε όσο μπορεις να μην επηρεάζεσαι απο αυτά που ακους..ο καθενας εχει τον δικό του γολγοθα..και εσενα ο δικος σου ειναι αυτός που ειναι...δεν θα μεγαλώσει αλλο.. με την καταλληλη θεραπεια θα αποκτήσεις νεες δυναμεις για να ανταπεξέλθεις στα προβλήματα σου τα ρεμερον και εγω τα επαιρνα για να κοιμηθω..πρόσεχε γτ ανοιγει την ορεξη ...υπομονη !

----------


## andreas7

> υπομονη Αντρεα.. σε καταλαβαινω απολύτως!..ολοι εδω στο ιδιο καζάνι βραζουμε ...προσπάθησε όσο μπορεις να μην επηρεάζεσαι απο αυτά που ακους..ο καθενας εχει τον δικό του γολγοθα..και εσενα ο δικος σου ειναι αυτός που ειναι...δεν θα μεγαλώσει αλλο.. με την καταλληλη θεραπεια θα αποκτήσεις νεες δυναμεις για να ανταπεξέλθεις στα προβλήματα σου τα ρεμερον και εγω τα επαιρνα για να κοιμηθω..πρόσεχε γτ ανοιγει την ορεξη ...υπομονη !


Ναι στο οτι ανοιγουν την ορεξη το καταλαβα χαχα..ευχαριστω παιδια για την συμπαράσταση. .θα το νικησουμε δεν θα μας νικησει..εγω αυτο λεω καθε μερα και παίρνω δυναμη..απλα οπως γνωριζετε ειναι βασσανο μεγαλο.

----------


## Fleur

καλημέρα σε όλους. καπως καλύτερα σήμερα. θα δειξει. δεν πεταμε κιολας βεβαια...

----------


## Fleur

> χαχαχα... πάλι πειραζεις την κατγουμαν μας!! 
> ..γαυρακι και απο εδω και μαλιστα στην εδρα των γαυρων


βλεπεις;;; παιζει με τον πονο μου

----------


## andreas7

> καλημέρα σε όλους. καπως καλύτερα σήμερα. θα δειξει. δεν πεταμε κιολας βεβαια...


Καλημερα!! Εγω δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι καλυτερα..κοιμηθηκα καλυτερα απο χτες αλλα δεν ηθελα να σηκωθω απο το κρεββατι...και αυτο το τρομερα ασχημο συνσισθημα το πρωι..ενσ βαρος στο στηθος..λες και η ψυχη σου κλαιει απο μεσα σου..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

.. τον τυραω τσουπραμ τουν ατιμου ισυ κρατ επίπεδου ...!! καλημερα :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλημερα!! Εγω δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι καλυτερα..κοιμηθηκα καλυτερα απο χτες αλλα δεν ηθελα να σηκωθω απο το κρεββατι...και αυτο το τρομερα ασχημο συνσισθημα το πρωι..ενσ βαρος στο στηθος..λες και η ψυχη σου κλαιει απο μεσα σου..


καλημερα φιλε μου, ναι το εκφραζεις πολύ σωστα... κλαιμε απο μέσα μας και δεν ξερουμε και τον λόγο ... γιατι όσα ξερουμε δεν αρκουν.. και ετσι παραδινόμαστε στα ψεμματα της αρρωστιάς μας... βγες εξω να ξεχαστεις ... σήμερα ο καιρος είναι τοσο φθινοπωρινος, εχει μια γλυκια μελαγχολία..βήμα - βημα μην χανεις το κουραγιο σου.. κοιτα γυρω σου και περίγραψε μου την πιο ομορφη εικόνα που βλέπεις ακομα κ αν δεν την καταλαβαινουμε εμεις γιατι ειναι τοσο όμορφη . για μενα ειναι ο κοπριτακος μου που κοιμαται στα πόδια μου, τόσο αθωα και γαλήνια... δοκιμασε το  :Wink:

----------


## andreas7

> καλημερα φιλε μου, ναι το εκφραζεις πολύ σωστα... κλαιμε απο μέσα μας και δεν ξερουμε και τον λόγο ... γιατι όσα ξερουμε δεν αρκουν.. και ετσι παραδινόμαστε στα ψεμματα της αρρωστιάς μας... βγες εξω να ξεχαστεις ... σήμερα ο καιρος είναι τοσο φθινοπωρινος, εχει μια γλυκια μελαγχολία..βήμα - βημα μην χανεις το κουραγιο σου.. κοιτα γυρω σου και περίγραψε μου την πιο ομορφη εικόνα που βλέπεις ακομα κ αν δεν την καταλαβαινουμε εμεις γιατι ειναι τοσο όμορφη . για μενα ειναι ο κοπριτακος μου που κοιμαται στα πόδια μου, τόσο αθωα και γαλήνια... δοκιμασε το


Καλημερα!! Δεν καθομε καθολου σπιτι.γιατι αμα κατσω και παλεύω με τις σκεψεις θα τρελλαθω..
Θα κανω αυτο που λες..σηκωθηκα και ειπα στον εαυτο μου ειναι μια υπεροχη μερα !! Και με χαμογελο θα την αντιμετωπισω!! Πολλες φορες λεω στον εαυτο μου..η ζωη ειναι μικρη..κριμα να την περναω μεσα στην στεναχωρια!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλημερα!! Δεν καθομε καθολου σπιτι.γιατι αμα κατσω και παλεύω με τις σκεψεις θα τρελλαθω..
> Θα κανω αυτο που λες..σηκωθηκα και ειπα στον εαυτο μου ειναι μια υπεροχη μερα !! Και με χαμογελο θα την αντιμετωπισω!! Πολλες φορες λεω στον εαυτο μου..η ζωη ειναι μικρη..κριμα να την περναω μεσα στην στεναχωρια!


βρηκες μια όμορφη εικόνα?

----------


## andreas7

> βρηκες μια όμορφη εικόνα?


Εμενα επειδη μου αρεσει συτος ο καιρος .απλα κοιταω τον ουρανο και με ηρεμει.

----------


## Stavros

Aλώσαμε και το Ζάγκρεμπ,πάμε!!! 0-1!
Fleur περιμένουμε νέα από τον Ψυχίατρο σου και μας αφήνεις στο σκότος?
Καλημέρα Ανδρέα,Ρέα και στα λοιπά παιδιά!

----------


## Fleur

Κουκου! (καλα οτι ναναι). Λοιπον, ναι πηγα στον ψυχιατρο χθες. οι δοσεις γινονται μισο λεξ το πρωι - λαντοζ - το βραδυ ενα ολοκληρο λεξ. το πορισμα είναι επισημα ΓΑΔ. η νοσοφοβια ειναι παρακλαδι ή οποια μου βγήκε λόγω εμμονων που παθαίνω κατα διαστήματα (ΙΔΨ δεν μου ανεφερε αλλα το υποψιαζομαι) αλλωστε ήταν πρωτη γνωριμία. ήταν αρκετα συμπαθης, μου κανε κλικ, κρατησε την αποσταση που θα ήθελα να εχει ενας ψυχιατρος που θα κανουμε ψυχοθεραπεια. για αρχή καλά. δεν είπαμε περισσότερα, απλα η βασικη του ερωτηση ηταν αν εγω ειμαι ετοιμη να αντιμετωπισω τον εαυτο μου ή να "γκρεμισω" τις αμυνες χρονων. αυτά.

----------


## Fleur

> .. τον τυραω τσουπραμ τουν ατιμου ισυ κρατ επίπεδου ...!! καλημερα


τονε γλιεπ'ς;;; ησυχιά δεν μ'αφην

----------


## Fleur

> Καλημερα!! Εγω δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι καλυτερα..κοιμηθηκα καλυτερα απο χτες αλλα δεν ηθελα να σηκωθω απο το κρεββατι...και αυτο το τρομερα ασχημο συνσισθημα το πρωι..ενσ βαρος στο στηθος..λες και η ψυχη σου κλαιει απο μεσα σου..


αυτό κανει η ψυχή μας..κλαιει αλλα ουτε εμεις δεν το καταλαβαινουμε καμμια φορα

----------


## Γάτος

καλή επιτυχία fleur!! Άλλαξες ψυχίατρο; Γιατί θυμάμαι πως έπαιρνες ήδη αγωγή. Ρωτώ γιατί ετοιμάζομαι να αλλάξω ψυχίατρο και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν κάνω το σωστό.

----------


## andreas7

> Κουκου! (καλα οτι ναναι). Λοιπον, ναι πηγα στον ψυχιατρο χθες. οι δοσεις γινονται μισο λεξ το πρωι - λαντοζ - το βραδυ ενα ολοκληρο λεξ. το πορισμα είναι επισημα ΓΑΔ. η νοσοφοβια ειναι παρακλαδι ή οποια μου βγήκε λόγω εμμονων που παθαίνω κατα διαστήματα (ΙΔΨ δεν μου ανεφερε αλλα το υποψιαζομαι) αλλωστε ήταν πρωτη γνωριμία. ήταν αρκετα συμπαθης, μου κανε κλικ, κρατησε την αποσταση που θα ήθελα να εχει ενας ψυχιατρος που θα κανουμε ψυχοθεραπεια. για αρχή καλά. δεν είπαμε περισσότερα, απλα η βασικη του ερωτηση ηταν αν εγω ειμαι ετοιμη να αντιμετωπισω τον εαυτο μου ή να "γκρεμισω" τις αμυνες χρονων. αυτά.


Οταν ειχες αυτες τις εμμονες..ειχες και αγχος παραλληλα? Σε ρωταω γιατι και εμενα με πιανουν εμμονες πολλες φορες..

----------


## Stavros

ΓΑΔ,σωστά.Το είχαμε επισημάνει και εμείς οι κομπογιαννίτες!
Αυτό με το Ladose δεν μου αρέσει αλλά για να επιμένει και ο δεύτερος Ψυχίατρος κάτι θα τον φοβίζει...
Θα δείξει...Εμένα πάλι μου είχε προτείνει απόδραση στα νησιά Bora Bora!Nα πάω λέτε?

----------


## Fleur

> καλή επιτυχία fleur!! Άλλαξες ψυχίατρο; Γιατί θυμάμαι πως έπαιρνες ήδη αγωγή. Ρωτώ γιατί ετοιμάζομαι να αλλάξω ψυχίατρο και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν κάνω το σωστό.


καλημέρα Γάτε, πήγαινα σε φίλο πια, νευρολογο οπου μου εγραψε στην αγωγή και με παρεμπεμψε για ψυχοθεραπεια στον ψυχιατρο αυτόν. παλαιοτερα ειχα κανει ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα καποια στιγμή ενω με βοηθησε ενιωσα οτι πια η συγκεκριμένη ψυχολογος - ηταν ψυχολογος εκεινη οχι ψυχιατρος- δεν ειχε να μου δωσει κατι..οποτε δεν ξαναπηγα σαυτην. θα δουμε

----------


## Fleur

> Οταν ειχες αυτες τις εμμονες..ειχες και αγχος παραλληλα? Σε ρωταω γιατι και εμενα με πιανουν εμμονες πολλες φορες..


ανδρεα εννοείται οτι μου δημιουργουσαν αγχος οι εμμονες αυτες. ειτε ηταν με ανθρωπους, ειτε με υγεια κλπ

----------


## Fleur

> ΓΑΔ,σωστά.Το είχαμε επισημάνει και εμείς οι κομπογιαννίτες!
> Αυτό με το Ladose δεν μου αρέσει αλλά για να επιμένει και ο δεύτερος Ψυχίατρος κάτι θα τον φοβίζει...
> Θα δείξει...Εμένα πάλι μου είχε προτείνει απόδραση στα νησιά Bora Bora!Nα πάω λέτε?


μωρε εσεις κατι παραπανω ξερετε αλλα δεν λετε  :Smile:  ειπε οτι θα ειναι σε συνεργασια με τον νευρολογο για την αγωγή μου και βλεποντας. προς το παρον δεν ηθελε να παρεμβγει σε αυτο. τι μπορει να τον φοβιζει; αν πας μπορα μπορα θελω κι εγω

----------


## Γάτος

Καλημέρα fleur. Σε ευχαριστω για την απάντηση!

----------


## andreas7

> ανδρεα εννοείται οτι μου δημιουργουσαν αγχος οι εμμονες αυτες. ειτε ηταν με ανθρωπους, ειτε με υγεια κλπ


Σου εχει τυχει ποτε να αισθανεσε οτι εχει κολλησει το μυαλο σου..και δεν μπορεις να σκεφτείς τιποτα? Παρα μονο αρνητικες σκεψεις?

----------


## Fleur

μα γιαυτό παιρνω αγωγή. δεν μπορουσα να κανω τιποτα αλλο. απλά. και η ψυχοθεραπεια γιαυτο ξεκινησε. το κολλημα μου ηταν πχ τωρα να λαμβανω διαβεβαιωσεις απο παντου οτι δεν εχω κολλησει λύσσα, οτι δεν υπαρχει λύσσα κλπ...καμμια δυνατοτητα εκλογικευσης.

----------


## andreas7

> μα γιαυτό παιρνω αγωγή. δεν μπορουσα να κανω τιποτα αλλο. απλά. και η ψυχοθεραπεια γιαυτο ξεκινησε. το κολλημα μου ηταν πχ τωρα να λαμβανω διαβεβαιωσεις απο παντου οτι δεν εχω κολλησει λύσσα, οτι δεν υπαρχει λύσσα κλπ...καμμια δυνατοτητα εκλογικευσης.


Κι αισθανεσε καλυτερα? ασε και εγω εχω τετοια. νομιζα παλια οτι ειχα aids και ειχα τρομοκρατηθει πολυ..συνεχεια αυτο σκεφτομουνα..θα αρχισω ψυχοθεραπεια και εγω..εκανα ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα αυτο με αγχωσε περισσοτερο..υπομονη να εχουμε και ολα θα πανε μια χαρα για ολους μας..ξερεις τι λεω τις περισσοτερες φορες..?

Οτι η ρημαδα η ζωη που ζουμε ειναι πολυ μικρη και πρεπει να την ζουμε οσο το δυνατον πιο ευτυχισμενα..

----------


## Fleur

εννοείται και αυτό να λες και να σκεφτεσαι, οτι δευτερη ζωη δεν εχει και μας την τρωει αυτο το πραγμα. σήμερα αισθανομαι καλύτερα. δεν ξερω αν αρχισαν να πιανουν τα χαπια ή βοηθησε και η πρωτη επαφη με τον ψυχιατρο αλλα οτι και να ναι. αυτο με το hiv με πιανει και μενα κατα διαστήματα. εχω κανει 2 φορες εξεταση αλλα αρνουμαι να τρεχω σε γιατρους πλεον.ασε που αγχωνομαι περισσοτερο...θα σε συμβουλευα να κανεις ατομική ψυχοθεραπεια. για φαρμακα επισης αν δεν την παλευεις και εχεις μονιμα αγχος και εισαι μη λειτουργικος επισης θα το συστηνα.

----------


## andreas7

> εννοείται και αυτό να λες και να σκεφτεσαι, οτι δευτερη ζωη δεν εχει και μας την τρωει αυτο το πραγμα. σήμερα αισθανομαι καλύτερα. δεν ξερω αν αρχισαν να πιανουν τα χαπια ή βοηθησε και η πρωτη επαφη με τον ψυχιατρο αλλα οτι και να ναι. αυτο με το hiv με πιανει και μενα κατα διαστήματα. εχω κανει 2 φορες εξεταση αλλα αρνουμαι να τρεχω σε γιατρους πλεον.ασε που αγχωνομαι περισσοτερο...θα σε συμβουλευα να κανεις ατομική ψυχοθεραπεια. για φαρμακα επισης αν δεν την παλευεις και εχεις μονιμα αγχος και εισαι μη λειτουργικος επισης θα το συστηνα.


Ναι ατομικη θα αρχισω να κανω..η ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια με αγχωσε..πιστευω η ατομικη θεραπεια θα μου κανει περισσοτερο καλο..οσο για τα φαρμακα κανενας δεν θελει να παιρνει..αλλα αμα ειναι να νοιωθω καλυτερα θα αρχισω να παιρνω και εγω..εσυ θα αρχισεις συνεδριες κανονικα με τον ψυχιατρο?

----------


## Fleur

ναι θα αρχισω καθε τρίτη και βλεποντας και κανοντας. τα χαπια ναι και εγω ημουν αρνητική αλλα εφτασα στο αμην. αλλωστε δεν ειναι για παντα. απλα για να γινεις λειτουργικός. μπορει να ειναι για 6 μήνες ή για ενα χρονο. βλεποντας.

----------


## andreas7

> ναι θα αρχισω καθε τρίτη και βλεποντας και κανοντας. τα χαπια ναι και εγω ημουν αρνητική αλλα εφτασα στο αμην. αλλωστε δεν ειναι για παντα. απλα για να γινεις λειτουργικός. μπορει να ειναι για 6 μήνες ή για ενα χρονο. βλεποντας.


Καταλαβα..και αμα επιτρέπετε ποσα δινεις σε καθε συνεδρία?

----------


## Γάτος

Και για πάντα να είναι, αν μας κάνουν καλό δεν πειράζει.  :Smile:  Κακό είναι να τα κόψουμε όταν μας κάνουν καλό.

----------


## Fleur

δυστυχως ανδρεα ειναι λιγο "τσιμπημενος" 50 δινω. αλλα μην νομιζεις και στην ψυχολογο 40 εδινα

----------


## andreas7

> δυστυχως ανδρεα ειναι λιγο "τσιμπημενος" 50 δινω. αλλα μην νομιζεις και στην ψυχολογο 40 εδινα


Καλα μην νομιζεις..και εγω 50 εδινα στην ομαδικη συνεδρια..απο βδομαδα θα ρωτησω εδω στην περιοχη που μενω..σε ευχαριστω..

----------


## Fleur

μόλις πέρασα "στα κρυφα στη δουλεια" μια κριση πανικου. εχει πρηστεί λιγο το δαχτυλο μου και με τρωει...καταλαβαίνετε...

----------


## andreas7

> μόλις πέρασα "στα κρυφα στη δουλεια" μια κριση πανικου. εχει πρηστεί λιγο το δαχτυλο μου και με τρωει...καταλαβαίνετε...


Υπομονη!! Και απο τις κρισεις πανικου ποτε κανένας δεν επαθε τιποτα..εγω φαντασου οοολη μερα εχω βουιζμα στα αφτια και λιγη ζαλαδα..

----------


## Fleur

δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως κιολας...κανω υπομονη μεχρι να παω σπίτι

----------


## Stavros

@Fleur
Λοιπόν άκου,το ίδιο είχε και ένας φίλος αλλά με άλλο Story.Παντού έβλεπε Hiv και ακόμα και κάποιος να τον ακουμπούσε,φοβόταν μην τον μολύνει.
Είτε εκούσια είτε κατά λάθος.Φοβόταν πως κάποιος από κακία μπορεί να του το έκανε ή ακόμα και κατά λάθος να κολλούσε.
Όλα αυτά που μου λες είναι πολύ οικεία στα αυτιά μου.Συνεχώς θερμόμετρο,κοίταγμα των χεριών κτλ...
Μου έλεγε χαρακτηριστικά:Aν σηκώσω πυρετό,τελείωσα!
Επίσης στην δουλειά του είχαν πυροδοτηθεί και 3 κρίσεις πανικού εκ των οποίων τις 2 φορές αναγκάστηκε να αποχωρήσει.
Είδα λίγο αίμα στο χέρι του και καταλαβαίνεις...

Είδε βελτίωση 50% των συμπτωμάτων με αύξηση του Ladose στα 60mg.Του σύστησα Ladose γιατί αυτό που είχε ήταν καθαρή ΙΔΨ και η Φλουοξετίνη έχει αποδειχτεί πως κάνει δουλειά στην ΙΔΨ.
Αλλά χρειάζονται υψηλότερες δόσεις.
Εσύ να υποθέσω πως είσαι στα 20mg?Δεν φαίνεται να πληρείς τα κριτήρια της ΙΔΨ αλλά αυτό το άγχος της Λύσσας έχει εμμονικά χαρακτηριστικά και χρειάζεται αύξηση δόσης..
Δες εδώ τι λέει η διεθνής βιβλιογραφία για την ΙΔΨ:

http://s18.postimg.org/jtketj8nt/OCD2.jpg

----------


## Fleur

Σταύρο έχεις δίκιο. γιατι και ο ψυχιατρος χθες μου είπε ότι ίσως χρειαστεί μεγαλυτερη δοση. εμενα την πρωτη φορά με το εναμισυ δηλαδη με 30mg ήμουν οκ. το 40 μου ειχε κατσει πολυ βεβαια θα δειξει τωρα. μιλαμε χθες (ακομα και τωρα που σου γραφω) δεν ξερω αν ειναι παρανυχιδα ή τσιμπημα ή αλλεργια απο κάτι είναι κατι σαν σπυρακι που με τρωει ακριβως πανω απο το νύχι σε ΑΛΛο δαχτυλο οχι σαυτο που δαγκωθηκα (για να καταλαβεις οχι στον αντιχειρα αλλα στον δεικτη) αλλα ο πανικος πανικος. 
σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ και πιθανο θα γινει αυτο που είπες γιατι δεν βλεπω προκοπη αν και κλεινω 3η εβδομαδα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα fleur .. το σπυρακι βρίσκεται πίσω απο το νυχι ή στα πετσακια γυρω απο το νυχι?

----------


## andreas7

> Σταύρο έχεις δίκιο. γιατι και ο ψυχιατρος χθες μου είπε ότι ίσως χρειαστεί μεγαλυτερη δοση. εμενα την πρωτη φορά με το εναμισυ δηλαδη με 30mg ήμουν οκ. το 40 μου ειχε κατσει πολυ βεβαια θα δειξει τωρα. μιλαμε χθες (ακομα και τωρα που σου γραφω) δεν ξερω αν ειναι παρανυχιδα ή τσιμπημα ή αλλεργια απο κάτι είναι κατι σαν σπυρακι που με τρωει ακριβως πανω απο το νύχι σε ΑΛΛο δαχτυλο οχι σαυτο που δαγκωθηκα (για να καταλαβεις οχι στον αντιχειρα αλλα στον δεικτη) αλλα ο πανικος πανικος. 
> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ και πιθανο θα γινει αυτο που είπες γιατι δεν βλεπω προκοπη αν και κλεινω 3η εβδομαδα...


99.9% δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλα καταλαβαινω απολυτα τον πανικο σου..
Εγω παλι 4.30 ξυπνησα..ψιλοκαταφερα να κοιμηθω παλι αλλα οχι πολλα πραγματα..τελως παντων μια καινουργια μερα σημερα..ολα θα παμε καλα..

Καλημερα!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ανδρεα σημερα είναι η μερα μας!!!.. υπέροχη βροχα!!..ελπίζω να μην χρειαζεται να βγητε απο το σπίτι σας και να το απολαυσετε...αλιως υπομονη..οι δρομοι σημερα θα ναι γεματοι!!

----------


## Stavros

Χαμός σήμερα!Τρομερή Bora Bora!

----------


## Γάτος

θέλω να πάω γυμναστήριο.  :Mad:

----------


## Fleur

> καλημερα fleur .. το σπυρακι βρίσκεται πίσω απο το νυχι ή στα πετσακια γυρω απο το νυχι?


βρίσκεται εκεί που αρχιζει το δερμα πίσω απο το νύχι όχι γυρω είναι κόκκινο και δεν ποναει μαλλον με τρωει

----------


## Fleur

> 99.9% δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλα καταλαβαινω απολυτα τον πανικο σου..
> Εγω παλι 4.30 ξυπνησα..ψιλοκαταφερα να κοιμηθω παλι αλλα οχι πολλα πραγματα..τελως παντων μια καινουργια μερα σημερα..ολα θα παμε καλα..
> 
> Καλημερα!!!


Καλημέρα Ανδρεα μου ναι πιθανον να μην ειναι τιποτα, προς το παρον βαζω λιγο τζελ αλοης και περιμενω αλλα καταλαβαίνεις...

----------


## Fleur

> ανδρεα σημερα είναι η μερα μας!!!.. υπέροχη βροχα!!..ελπίζω να μην χρειαζεται να βγητε απο το σπίτι σας και να το απολαυσετε...αλιως υπομονη..οι δρομοι σημερα θα ναι γεματοι!!


εμείς βγήκαμε απο το σπίτι μας και εχουμε γινει παπια

----------


## andreas7

> εμείς βγήκαμε απο το σπίτι μας και εχουμε γινει παπια


Fleur ηθελα να σε ρωτησω..αυτη η εμμονη νε την λυσσα πως σου ηρθε?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Χαμός σήμερα!Τρομερή Bora Bora!


χαχαχα bora bora ειναι θα περασει...

----------


## Γάτος

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, εμένα με επηρεάζει αρνητικά ο καιρός αυτός. Η μουντίλα αυτή μου τη δίνει.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> βρίσκεται εκεί που αρχιζει το δερμα πίσω απο το νύχι όχι γυρω είναι κόκκινο και δεν ποναει μαλλον με τρωει


αν πονουσε μπορει να ηταν καποια μικρη σκλήθρα, αλλα αφου σε τρωει ειναι παρανυχίδα που εμεινε στο δερμα.. θα περασει οσο μεγαλώνει και αλλαζεις μανικιουριστα λιγο μπενταντιν μπορεις να βάλεις το βραδυ πριν ξαπλώσεις και λογικα μεχρι αυριο θα σου χει φυγει! παπακι σημερα ειναι για χουχουλιασμα και αγκαλίτσες στον καναπέ ..οπότε μολις σχολάσεις... ξερεις  :Wink:

----------


## Fleur

> Fleur ηθελα να σε ρωτησω..αυτη η εμμονη νε την λυσσα πως σου ηρθε?


εγω ασχολουμαι χροοοοονια με τα αδεσποτα. ειδικα γατια. τα περιθαλπτω, τα στειρωνω, τα εμβολιαζω τα δινω για υιοθεσιες. εχω και δυο. μια μερα ηρθε ενας γατος αρρωστος ο ταλαιπωρος με μυξα πολλη, σαλια αδυνατο χαλια. δεν μπορουσε να μυρισει ουτε να φαει, οποτε επειδη ήταν και φιλικος, λεω "δεν τον μαντρωνω στο κλουβι να τον παω στον κτηνιατρο" ελα ομως που ειχε πολυ δυναμη και πανω στο καλο μου ξεφυγε. εκει με γρατζουνισε (νομιζω ή δαγκωσε ελαφρα) και μετα μου πες ενας φιλος "λυσσαξες πια με τα γατια" και μου κολλησε. εψαξα γκουγκλ και καταλαβαινεις... αυτα τα ολιγα

----------


## Fleur

> αν πονουσε μπορει να ηταν καποια μικρη σκλήθρα, αλλα αφου σε τρωει ειναι παρανυχίδα που εμεινε στο δερμα.. θα περασει οσο μεγαλώνει και αλλαζεις μανικιουριστα λιγο μπενταντιν μπορεις να βάλεις το βραδυ πριν ξαπλώσεις και λογικα μεχρι αυριο θα σου χει φυγει! παπακι σημερα ειναι για χουχουλιασμα και αγκαλίτσες στον καναπέ ..οπότε μολις σχολάσεις... ξερεις


μα δεν κανω ουτε καν μανικιουρ μωρε..ουτε πειραζω τα νυχια μου...ετσι στα καλα καθουμενα;; επισης δεν φαινεται καπου πληγιτσα

----------


## Fleur

> Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, εμένα με επηρεάζει αρνητικά ο καιρός αυτός. Η μουντίλα αυτή μου τη δίνει.


και μενα πολύ

----------


## andreas7

> εγω ασχολουμαι χροοοοονια με τα αδεσποτα. ειδικα γατια. τα περιθαλπτω, τα στειρωνω, τα εμβολιαζω τα δινω για υιοθεσιες. εχω και δυο. μια μερα ηρθε ενας γατος αρρωστος ο ταλαιπωρος με μυξα πολλη, σαλια αδυνατο χαλια. δεν μπορουσε να μυρισει ουτε να φαει, οποτε επειδη ήταν και φιλικος, λεω "δεν τον μαντρωνω στο κλουβι να τον παω στον κτηνιατρο" ελα ομως που ειχε πολυ δυναμη και πανω στο καλο μου ξεφυγε. εκει με γρατζουνισε (νομιζω ή δαγκωσε ελαφρα) και μετα μου πες ενας φιλος "λυσσαξες πια με τα γατια" και μου κολλησε. εψαξα γκουγκλ και καταλαβαινεις... αυτα τα ολιγα


Σε καταλαβαινω...θα περασει με τον καιρο..εγω φαντασου μια φορα ειχα λιγο πονοκοιλο..και πως εκανα στην τηλεοραση ζαπινγκ βλεπω ενα να μιλαει για καρκινο του εντερου..απο εκει και περα καταλαβαινεις..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> μα δεν κανω ουτε καν μανικιουρ μωρε..ουτε πειραζω τα νυχια μου...ετσι στα καλα καθουμενα;; επισης δεν φαινεται καπου πληγιτσα


παρανυχίδα ειναι σι λεου μαρι ..

----------


## Fleur

> Σε καταλαβαινω...θα περασει με τον καιρο..εγω φαντασου μια φορα ειχα λιγο πονοκοιλο..και πως εκανα στην τηλεοραση ζαπινγκ βλεπω ενα να μιλαει για καρκινο του εντερου..απο εκει και περα καταλαβαινεις..


ρε εγω σου λεω ξεσηκωσα, κεεελπνο, υπουργειο αναπτυξης, νοσοκομεια, τιποτα...

----------


## Fleur

> παρανυχίδα ειναι σι λεου μαρι ..


μαρη δεν μι φαινιτε

----------


## Stavros

Σκλήθρα λέει!!!Χα χα!Πόσα καιρό είχα να την ακούσω αυτήν την λέξη!
Εγώ σήμερα με τον καιρό αυτό πετάω!Ανέκαθεν ήθελα Χειμώνα!
Εδώ υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση με εσάς τους 2 (Γάτο & Fleur) που αναφέρατε μουντίλα!
Συννεφιά θέλω στο φουλ!Πούλησα και κάτι μετοχές με κέρδος και είμαι αρκετά καλά σήμερα!
Ελπίζω και το ΣΚ να έχουμε νέα Bora Bora!

----------


## Fleur

> Σκλήθρα λέει!!!Χα χα!Πόσα καιρό είχα να την ακούσω αυτήν την λέξη!
> Εγώ σήμερα με τον καιρό αυτό πετάω!Ανέκαθεν ήθελα Χειμώνα!
> Εδώ υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση με εσάς τους 2 (Γάτο & Fleur) που αναφέρατε μουντίλα!
> Συννεφιά θέλω στο φουλ!Πούλησα και κάτι μετοχές με κέρδος και είμαι αρκετά καλά σήμερα!
> Ελπίζω και το ΣΚ να έχουμε νέα Bora Bora!


και τι ειναι μωρεεεεεεε;;;; παντως το πηγα στα 30mg να ξερεις το λαντοζ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σκλήθρα λέει!!!Χα χα!Πόσα καιρό είχα να την ακούσω αυτήν την λέξη!
> Εγώ σήμερα με τον καιρό αυτό πετάω!Ανέκαθεν ήθελα Χειμώνα!
> Εδώ υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση με εσάς τους 2 (Γάτο & Fleur) που αναφέρατε μουντίλα!
> Συννεφιά θέλω στο φουλ!Πούλησα και κάτι μετοχές με κέρδος και είμαι αρκετά καλά σήμερα!
> Ελπίζω και το ΣΚ να έχουμε νέα Bora Bora!


πως αλλιως να την πω? εχει αλλαξει η ονομασία σε κατι πιο τρεντη κ δεν μενημερωσε κανεις???... καλημερα γκολντεν μποι  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> μαρη δεν μι φαινιτε


ιιιιιιιιιιιιιι αλλαξ του νυχουκοπτησ μαρη κι παρι μεταλικη λιμα ή κεινου του μαραφετ τασπρου του τριγωνικου πουνι για τσι γωνιε και τσι παρανυχιε

----------


## Fleur

αφου τα τρωω. δεν πειραζω μαρη παρανυχιδες, ουτε ειχα δει καμμια να περισσευει....ωχουυυυ τι να καμου;

----------


## Stavros

Ναι κι εγώ την χρησιμοποιούσα αυτήν την λέξη!Μια χαρά λέξη είναι!Απλά είχα καιρό να την πω ή να την ακούσω!!!
Fleur μπράβο για τα 30mg.Και 40mg αν το πας,άφοβο είναι.80mg είναι η μέγιστη ημερήσια επιτρεπόμενη.Η Φλουοξετίνη να ξέρεις είναι δοσοεξαρτώμενη!
Fleur πάμε στα Bora Bora μία βόλτα να συναντήσουμε και την Ρέα???Τι λες? :Wink:

----------


## Fleur

τι εννοεις δοσοεξαρτωμενη Σταύρο; για το πρηξιματακι μου δεν λες κουβεντα;;; δηλαδις;;;;

----------


## Stavros

Ότι αν δεν σε πιάνουν τα 20mg,μπορεί πχ στα 40mg να δεις διαφορά!
Πχ η Ντουλοξετίνη δεν είναι δοσοεξαρτώμενη.
Δεν έκανα σχόλιο για το πρηξιματάκι γιατί είναι σε άλλο δάχτυλο από αυτό του γρατζουνοδαγκώματος!Ούτε 1 στο εκταμομμύριο να είναι σύμπτωμα..Λυσσικό!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αφου τα τρωω. δεν πειραζω μαρη παρανυχιδες, ουτε ειχα δει καμμια να περισσευει....ωχουυυυ τι να καμου;


 ΤΡΩΣ ΤΑ ΝΥΧΙΑ ΣΟΥ???? θα σι κουπανίσω μαριιιιιι  :Mad:  ανθυγειηνο ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΟΟΟΤΕΕΕΕ αυτο.. μπενταντιν και μπενταντιν σ'ολα τα ακρα μικρο κανιβαλακι μπενταντινιασου το βραδυ κ οταν μεγαλώσουν λίγο πας σε μανικιουριστα να σου βαλει ψευτικο νύχι για να μην το τρως..

----------


## Γάτος

Κι εγω βρε παιδιά!! Κάποτε είχα βάλει πιπέρι για να σταματήσω αλλά έγιναν πικάντικα και τα έφαγα περισσότερο.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fleur

ΝΑΙΙΙΙ αλλά είναι στο ίδιο χέρι (ενταξει κοροιδεψε τωρα μπορεις) το ξερω κι εγω γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως το γρατζουνοδαγκωμα ουτε που ενοχλει πια ουτε που φαινεται και ειχα διαβασει οτι η ενοχληση ειναι εκεί ακριβως στο σημειο, αλλωστε ειναι ταυτοχρονα με πυρετους κλπ...αλλα καταλαβαινεις

----------


## Fleur

τα τρωω αλλα οχι αντιαισθητικα. ετσι λιγακι...καλααααα εσυ επιμενεις παρανυχιδα δηλαδις...

----------


## Fleur

> Κι εγω βρε παιδιά!! Κάποτε είχα βάλει πιπέρι για να σταματήσω αλλά έγιναν πικάντικα και τα έφαγα περισσότερο.


κοροιδευει και ο γατος καταλαβες...

----------


## Stavros

Δεν έχει σημασία που είναι στο ίδιο χέρι!
Πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς στο σημείο του τσιμποδαγκώματος!
Ολόκληρο το χέρι να σου πρηστεί,αν δεν είναι στο αντίχειρα και εκεί ακριβώς που σε δάγκωσε,είναι άκυρο!Μη Λυσσικής αιτιολογίας!
Ρέα τι λες για όλα αυτά εσύ?Ο Γάτος τα έκανε πιπεράτα τα νύχια του!Θέλω σχόλιο επ'αυτού!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ναι κι εγώ την χρησιμοποιούσα αυτήν την λέξη!Μια χαρά λέξη είναι!Απλά είχα καιρό να την πω ή να την ακούσω!!!
> Fleur μπράβο για τα 30mg.Και 40mg αν το πας,άφοβο είναι.80mg είναι η μέγιστη ημερήσια επιτρεπόμενη.Η Φλουοξετίνη να ξέρεις είναι δοσοεξαρτώμενη!
> Fleur πάμε στα Bora Bora μία βόλτα να συναντήσουμε και την Ρέα???Τι λες?


.... ναιιιιι!!!... και μεχρι τον πειραια να ρθειτε πάλι καλα θα ναι!!.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fleur

η ρεα θα πει να παμε στα μπορα μπορα.

----------


## Stavros

Λοιπόν Ρεά και Γάτε προτείνω όταν και η Fleur νιώσει καλύτερα με την Λύσσα της,να κάνουμε ένα Meeting!
Αν θέλει να έρθει και ο Macgyver να γελάσουμε!
Μένει κανείς σας Επαρχία ή Θεσσαλονίκη??Αν συμφωνείτε κι εσείς!

----------


## Fleur

ελα πες την αληθεια. φοβασαι μη σας κολλησω :Ρ εγω αθηνα ειμαι

----------


## Stavros

> ελα πες την αληθεια. φοβασαι μη σας κολλησω :Ρ εγω αθηνα ειμαι



Πλάκα κάνεις έτσι??
Απλά επειδή προφανώς το μυαλό σου περιστρέφεται στην Λύσσα,είπα να σου δώσω χρόνο να νιώσεις καλύτερα...!
Περιμένουμε την Ρέα να δούμε τι θα πει....Γάτε εσύ είσαι μέσα για Meeting?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> τα τρωω αλλα οχι αντιαισθητικα. ετσι λιγακι...καλααααα εσυ επιμενεις παρανυχιδα δηλαδις...


οχι δεν επιμενω στην παρανυχίδα πλεον...μπορει να ειναι καποια μολυνσουλα οταν τρως τα νυχια σου συνηθως τρως και λίγο δερμα ... στο σημειο αυτο επεσε κ λίγη σκόνη και ο οργανισμος σου το απομονωσε στο σπυρακι και θα το αποβαλει!! δεν θα ξαναβαλεις νυχι στο στομα σου παει και τελειωσε!!!... θα σι κουπανισουυυυ...  :Mad:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> κοροιδευει και ο γατος καταλαβες...


κι καλα σι κανει παλιοκοριτσου!!!

----------


## Fleur

> Πλάκα κάνεις έτσι??
> Απλά επειδή προφανώς το μυαλό σου περιστρέφεται στην Λύσσα,είπα να σου δώσω χρόνο να νιώσεις καλύτερα...!
> Περιμένουμε την Ρέα να δούμε τι θα πει....Γάτε εσύ είσαι μέσα για Meeting?


ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ότι κανω πλακα. κανονιστε. εγω απο τις 6 και μετα ειμαι ελευθερη. κεντρο θα με βολευε

----------


## Fleur

Ελα μωρε Ρεα μι μι μαλουν'ς

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κι εγω βρε παιδιά!! Κάποτε είχα βάλει πιπέρι για να σταματήσω αλλά έγιναν πικάντικα και τα έφαγα περισσότερο.


χαχαχα... γατουλι...καννιβαλλισμος με μπαχαρικα...πικάντικο αγορι!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Πλάκα κάνεις έτσι??
> Απλά επειδή προφανώς το μυαλό σου περιστρέφεται στην Λύσσα,είπα να σου δώσω χρόνο να νιώσεις καλύτερα...!
> Περιμένουμε την Ρέα να δούμε τι θα πει....Γάτε εσύ είσαι μέσα για Meeting?


χαχαχα...μεσα κ γω!!.. :Wink:  με μεγαλη μου χαρα!!..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> η ρεα θα πει να παμε στα μπορα μπορα.


ναι να μοιρασουμε τις μπορες μας!! :Cool:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ελα μωρε Ρεα μι μι μαλουν'ς


σουτ! γλωσσαδικου...

----------


## Fleur

μα αφου....δεν τα τρωωωω τοσο πολύ..τεσπα θα βαλω μπεταντιν το βραδυ. εντωμεταξυ τωρα εχω φαγουρα παντου...νευρα πολλα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εισαι στη δουλεια ή στο σπίτι?

----------


## Fleur

δουλεια γαμωτη.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οσο χειμωνιαζει πρέπει να χρησιμοποιουμε εντατικότερα την ενυδατικη μας...μπορει μεσα σε όλα τα προβλήματα μας να αμελουμε καποια πραγματα και είναι λογικο...ισως να μην ειναι όλα νευρα και όλα ιδεα σου ..και καλο ειναι να εχεις μια στην τσαντουλα σου  :Smile:

----------


## Fleur

εχεις δικιο προφανως. εχω αμελησει τον εαυτο μου τελευταία..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> εχεις δικιο προφανως. εχω αμελησει τον εαυτο μου τελευταία..


λογικο ειναι κοριτσι μου...εχεις περασει πολλα !!!!...βημα βημα..οπως όλοι μας...

----------


## Fleur

ολοι μας...ξερεις καποιες στιγμές ουτε περνουσα απο τον καθρεφτη...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

αστα!!!... και εγω εχω κανει το ιδιο το εγκλημα..εχω πολλους καθρευτες στο σπίτι μου..σε καθε δωματιο.. οποτε σε φαση καταθλιψαρας..δεν υπάρχει αυτο που ζω..!!! σκοτεινιαζω το σπιτι, κλεινω μπατζουρια κτλ κτλ χαχαχα...γελοιοτητα ετσι??

----------


## Fleur

χαχαχαχαχα ξερω ξερω

----------


## Γάτος

Δεν το είπα για αστείο αυτό με τα νύχια. Είναι πραγματική ιστορία!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόσκληση. Φυσικά και είμαι μέσα για το meeting. Κι εγώ στην Αθήνα μένω, οπότε να κανονίσουμε το συντομότερο.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fleur

ωραια μενει να συμφωνησει η Ρεα να ανεβει απο πειραια

----------


## Stavros

Να΄μαι κι εγώ!!!Πριν λίγο τελείωσα την δουλειά και βλέπω μπασκετάκι τώρα(Αρμάνι-Εφές Πίλσεν)!
Γάτος,Fleur,Ρέα είναι μέσα για το Meeting!Και εγώ φυσικά που το πρότεινα,είμαι μέσα.
Ρέα,Πειραιώτισσα,εσένα πως θα σε βολέψουμε τώρα?Θέλεις να έρθει κάποιος να σε πάρει,θες να έρθεις μόνη σου?
Βασικά εγώ μιας που τα χιλιόμετρα τα κάνω για πλάκα,θα ερχόμουν να σε πάρω απο Πειραιά αλλά μιας που είναι λογικό να μη με ξέρεις και να φοβάσαι,λογικά ΔΕΝ θα θες.
Όσα και να έχουμε γράψει εδω μέσα,δεν ξέρουμε τι είναι 100% ο καθένας!Συνεπώς ας φθάσουμε ατομικά στο σημείο της συνάντησης!

Πχ η Fleur μπορεί να θέλει να με κολλήσει Λύσσα,δεν αποτελεί κι αυτό μία πιθανότητα??? :Wink: 
Χα χα πλάκα κάνω!

----------


## Γάτος

Εγώ θα συναντήσω την fleur τελευταίος, γιατί ως γάτος, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να προκαλέσω υποτροπή.  :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fleur

βλεπετε οτι κραταω επιπεδο και δεν απαντω. κανονιστε ας πει και το Ρεακι λοιπον που βολευει. αν την βολευει κανενα κεντρικο μετρό.
Σταύρο βλεπω οτι παιρνεις τα ρισκα σου χαχαχαχααχααχ. γατε να εμβολιαστεις πριν. αντε ενας ενας :Ρ

----------


## Γάτος

χαχα θα φροντίσω για εμβόλιο και θα κάνω και μια έξτρα αγωγή για να μην σας κολλήσω τσιμπούρια.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fleur

ναι να "φλιταριστείς" κιολας καλή ιδεα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχα... καλα θα λιωσουμε στα γελια!!... δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μπορω να ερθω κεντρο αν κ ειμαι λίγο ασχετη αλλα θα τα καταφερω (ελπίζω), μετα τις μεγαλες βρόχες βεβαια. Σταυρο μου σε ευχαριστω για την εξυπηρετηση, πολυ ιπποτικο εκ μερους σου.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Stavros

Να΄σαι καλά Ρέα!
Καλημέρα παιδιά!Πως είμαστε σήμερα?
Εγώ συνεχίζω να έχω τις μυικές συσπάσεις αλλά και πονοκεφάλους αλλά πλέον δεν δίνω και τόση σημασία.
Μετά και την Μαγνητική,Όγκος δεν υπάρχει.Σκπ δεν είναι επίσης.Ούτε και χάνω μυική δύναμη,και καλά σημάδι από Als...!
Άρα δεν πα να γα@@@@@,έχω σταματήσει να δίνω και τόσο σημασία στα συμπτώματα αυτά!

----------


## Γάτος

Εγώ χθες δεν είχα τόσους ψυχαναγκασμούς για κάποιον παράξενο λόγο. Σήμερα πάλι, αισθάνομαι πως έχω κάτι πετάξει στα σκουπίδια και έχω μια παρόρμηση να τα ψάξω. Θα σκέφτομαι πως δεν έχει λογική βάση η ιδεοληψία μου και θα προσπαθήσω να μην ψάξω σήμερα τίποτα. Θα αποφύγω και τις βαριές εργασίες επίσης.

----------


## Fleur

> Να΄σαι καλά Ρέα!
> Καλημέρα παιδιά!Πως είμαστε σήμερα?
> Εγώ συνεχίζω να έχω τις μυικές συσπάσεις αλλά και πονοκεφάλους αλλά πλέον δεν δίνω και τόση σημασία.
> Μετά και την Μαγνητική,Όγκος δεν υπάρχει.Σκπ δεν είναι επίσης.Ούτε και χάνω μυική δύναμη,και καλά σημάδι από Als...!
> Άρα δεν πα να γα@@@@@,έχω σταματήσει να δίνω και τόσο σημασία στα συμπτώματα αυτά!


καλημέρα σε ολους Σταύρο, η Μαγνητική αποκλειει τις ασθενειες αυτές. οποτε φτανει τωρα. σε ξαναπιανει αργοτερα. Γάτε οχι να μην ψαξεις και τι να πεταξες δηλαδη; αστο ξεχνα το. Ρεα πως είσαι; εγώ εβαλα χθες λιγο μπεταντιν. νομιζω οτι ξεκοκκινησε καπως. επισης ρε παιδια μου μοιαζει σαν σπυρακι, ειναι δυνατον να με τσιμπησε κατι εκει;;

----------


## Stavros

Ναι φυσικά και μπορεί να σε τσίμπησε κάτι!Εμένα πχ με έχουν ξεσκίσει τα κουνούπια,ακόμα και σήμερα!
Βέβαια,και για να μη ξεχνιόμαστε Fleur,η Λύσσα παραμενει το επικρατέστερο σενάριο!!!Δεν θέλω να σου δίνω ψεύτικες ελπίδες! :Wink:

----------


## Fleur

:Mad: ΧΜΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦ

----------


## Stavros

Xα χα!Κανονικά θα έπρεπε ήδη να έχεις ερεθισμό στο σημείο εισόδου του ιού,που δεν έχεις..
Πυρετό δεν ανέβασες.Και να ανεβάσεις στο μέλλον,δεν μου λέει κάτι.Διοτί η μισή Ελλάδα ανεβάζει πυρετό τον Χειμώνα.
Επίσης κοντεύει μήνας και ακόμα δεν έχεις νοσήσει..Η πλειοψηφία πάνω στον μήνα,έχει αρρωστήσει.

----------


## Fleur

> Xα χα!Κανονικά θα έπρεπε ήδη να έχεις ερεθισμό στο σημείο εισόδου του ιού,που δεν έχεις..
> Πυρετό δεν ανέβασες.Και να ανεβάσεις στο μέλλον,δεν μου λέει κάτι.Διοτί η μισή Ελλάδα ανεβάζει πυρετό τον Χειμώνα.
> Επίσης κοντεύει μήνας και ακόμα δεν έχεις νοσήσει..Η πλειοψηφία πάνω στον μήνα,έχει αρρωστήσει.


χθες εκλεισε μήνας. :Ρ ενταξει αλλα λεει μεχρι 8 εβδομαδες που σημαινει 2 μήνες....χμφφφφ η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν εμφανιστεί ανθρωπος στην αθήνα με λύσσα θα γραφτεί στο γκινες, απο τη στιγμή που δεν υπαρχουν κρουσματα σε ζωα
επισης παιζει το ματι μου κατα διαστηματα εδω και μερες...τι να υποψιαστω;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα στο παρεακι μου! μου φτειαχνετε την διαθεση εδω στην απομόνωση μου.. σταυρακι οι σπασμοι και οι πονοκεφαλοι, μου κανουν για παρενεργειες

----------


## Stavros

Παρενέργειες από φάρμακα?Μόνο το Remeron παίρνω το βράδυ για τον ύπνο..
Μάλλον λόγω ΓΑΔ είναι...!!Ρέα γιατί απομόνωση???

----------


## Fleur

Σταύρο ειμαι σίγουρη οτι ειναι απο ΓΑΔ. Τα ειχα και εγω όταν περνουσα την φαση της ΣΚΠ μεχρι ομως να βγει η μαγνητική.

----------


## Stavros

Δεν βγάζεις άκρη εύκολα!Το μάτι κι αυτό από αγχώδη διαταραχή πρέπει να είναι που σου παίζει...
Έχουμε μπλέξει!!!

----------


## Fleur

> Δεν βγάζεις άκρη εύκολα!Το μάτι κι αυτό από αγχώδη διαταραχή πρέπει να είναι που σου παίζει...
> Έχουμε μπλέξει!!!


ΣΚΑΤΑ. και ειναι και αυτος ο βρωμοκαιρος...και που ολοι χαιρονται που ερχεται σκ...εγω ουτε κρυο ουτε ζεστη αφηστε που την κυριακη ειμαι στα χειροτερα μου

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Παρενέργειες από φάρμακα?Μόνο το Remeron παίρνω το βράδυ για τον ύπνο..
> Μάλλον λόγω ΓΑΔ είναι...!!Ρέα γιατί απομόνωση???


μειζον καταθλιπτικο επεισόδειο ..και μια ελαφρια αγοραφοβία..το ρεμερον το επαιρνα κ εγω και οι γιατροι με ρωτουσαν συνεχεια αν ειχα σπασμους...το γενοσιμοδηλαδη επαιρνα..

----------


## andreas7

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα παιδια..απολαμβανω τον καιρο.. :Big Grin:  

Κατα τα αλλα τα ιδια χωρις καμμια αλλαγη..διαθεση δεν εχω πολυ και ολο σκεφτομε διαφορα πραγματα ..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

δεν ειναι τπτ το ματακι σου που παιζει fleur μου...ξέρεις τι λένε..καποιον θα δεις!..με πιανει κ μενα για 2-3 μερες κ μετα μου περναει  :Wink: ...συνεχισε με το μπενταντιν να το ψησει το παλιοσπυρακι

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλησπερα ανδρεα... τον καιρο τον απολαμβανω κ εγω ... με ηρεμει απιστευτα!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τι ειναι το ΣΚΠ?

----------


## Fleur

> δεν ειναι τπτ το ματακι σου που παιζει fleur μου...ξέρεις τι λένε..καποιον θα δεις!..με πιανει κ μενα για 2-3 μερες κ μετα μου περναει ...συνεχισε με το μπενταντιν να το ψησει το παλιοσπυρακι


θα συνεχισω λοιπον με το μπεταντιν. εμενα με πιανει κατα διαστηματα σαν σπασμος - δεν φαινεται - εδω και κανα μηνα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μην δινεις τροφη στο πειραχτιρι μας!... χαχαχα... τρως καλα? μηπως σ λείπει καμια βιταμινη?

----------


## Fleur

οχι δεν μπορω να πω οτι τρωω και πολύ καλά. μου χει κοψει και το αγχος και το λαντοζ την ορεξη. α και ΣΚΠ είναι η σκληρυνση κατα πλακας, το περνάμε ολοι σαν φοβια

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

απαπαπα... δεν θέλω ουτε να το σκεφτομαι! ενας παλιος μου συμμαθητης το επαθε... στα 25 του!!...δεν υπάρχει παιδια αυτο ... μην το μελεταμε...
ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ...θα σι κουπανισου μαρη... γιαντα διν τρους?? μονου τ νυχσου ξες να τρους!! πφφφφφφ ... μιτα το γατακ σιφταιγε..!!!!

----------


## Fleur

ιιι αφου διν πεινιαουουουουου

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

μπα παναθιμασι !!!! :Mad: 
οι πρωτεινες και οι βιταμίνες ενισχυουν το ανοσοποιητικο μας συστημα αυτο που χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος για να μπορει να παλευει με ιυους και μικρόβια... γιαυτο το πρωι αισθανεσαι τοσο αδυναμη ...φρόντισε καλυτερα την διατροφή σου ...ψαξτο και με τις υπερτροφες και με τις πολυβιταμινες

----------


## Stavros

Eγώ εδώ και 23 μέρες παίρνω συμπλήρωμα Βιταμίνης D γιατί την είχα πολύ χαμηλά σε εξέταση αίματος.
Kάνει σπασμούς το Remeron?Για πονοκεφάλους είναι γνωστό αλλά για σπασμούς δεν το έχω ξανακούσει!

Μείζων καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο ε?
Ρέα δηλαδή για ένα καφέ μπορείς να βγεις ή το αισθάνεσαι κι αυτό σαν να ανεβαίνεις γολγοθά???

Γράφω και σβήνω συνέχεια για να μην παρεξηγηθεί η Fleur!Θα την πειράξω από κοντά γιατί ο γραπτός λόγος υστερεί σε σχέση με τον προφορικό σε τέτοιου είδους θέματα!

----------


## Fleur

> μπα παναθιμασι !!!!
> οι πρωτεινες και οι βιταμίνες ενισχυουν το ανοσοποιητικο μας συστημα αυτο που χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος για να μπορει να παλευει με ιυους και μικρόβια... γιαυτο το πρωι αισθανεσαι τοσο αδυναμη ...φρόντισε καλυτερα την διατροφή σου ...ψαξτο και με τις υπερτροφες και με τις πολυβιταμινες


θα παω εις το φαρμακειον και θα δω αγαπητη ρεα (οτι ναναι υφος)

----------


## Fleur

> Eγώ εδώ και 23 μέρες παίρνω συμπλήρωμα Βιταμίνης D γιατί την είχα πολύ χαμηλά σε εξέταση αίματος.
> Kάνει σπασμούς το Remeron?Για πονοκεφάλους είναι γνωστό αλλά για σπασμούς δεν το έχω ξανακούσει!
> 
> Μείζων καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο ε?
> Ρέα δηλαδή για ένα καφέ μπορείς να βγεις ή το αισθάνεσαι κι αυτό σαν να ανεβαίνεις γολγοθά???
> 
> Γράφω και σβήνω συνέχεια για να μην παρεξηγηθεί η Fleur!Θα την πειράξω από κοντά γιατί ο γραπτός λόγος υστερεί σε σχέση με τον προφορικό σε τέτοιου είδους θέματα!


ελα μωρεεεεεε δεν παρεξηγουμαι ευκολα. οταν θα με γνωρισετε απο κοντα θα καταλαβετε. περι νουμερου προκειται :Ρ

----------


## Stavros

Καλά κι εγώ μην φανταστείς,νούμερο είμαι!Περιμένω να φτιάξει ο καιρός γιατί η Ρέα μας είπε πως δεν θέλει βροχές όταν συναντηθούμε!
Λογικά την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα μας δώσει το Οκ.Αλλά δεν κόβω και φλέβα πως θα μας το δώσει!'Εχω ακούσει πως οι κοπέλες με καταγωγή από τα Bora Bora είναι λίγο παράξενες!
Fleur από ποια περιοχή της Αθήνας είσαι?

----------


## Γάτος

Εγώ στεναχωριέμαι/θυμώνω/αγχώνομαι εύκολα πάλι. Οπότε να με προσέχετε γιατί είμαι ένα ιδιαίτερο παιδί.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ελπίζω να μην κάνετε πλάκα με τη συνάντηση, διότι προσωπικά, θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσουμε να κάνουμε παρέα εκτός του forum.  :Smile:

----------


## Fleur

Γάτε όχι δεν κανουμε πλάκα πρώτον και εγω θα ήθελα να τα πουμε όλοι μαζί απο κοντά. Απο Δευτέρα φτιάχνει ο καιρός λέει. Η Ρεα δε νομιζω να εχει πρόβλημα. Κυψέλη ειμαι αλλά δουλευω αμπελοκηπους κοντα σε μετρο οπότε όπου μου πείτε ευκολο. εσείς οι υπολοιποι; γιατι η Ρεα ξερω απο Περαία μαναμ :Ρ

----------


## Fleur

> Εγώ στεναχωριέμαι/θυμώνω/αγχώνομαι εύκολα πάλι. Οπότε να με προσέχετε γιατί είμαι ένα ιδιαίτερο παιδί. 
> Ελπίζω να μην κάνετε πλάκα με τη συνάντηση, διότι προσωπικά, θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσουμε να κάνουμε παρέα εκτός του forum.


ενταξει δεν θα σε πειραξουμε (πολύ)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Eγώ εδώ και 23 μέρες παίρνω συμπλήρωμα Βιταμίνης D γιατί την είχα πολύ χαμηλά σε εξέταση αίματος.
> Kάνει σπασμούς το Remeron?Για πονοκεφάλους είναι γνωστό αλλά για σπασμούς δεν το έχω ξανακούσει!
> 
> Μείζων καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο ε?
> Ρέα δηλαδή για ένα καφέ μπορείς να βγεις ή το αισθάνεσαι κι αυτό σαν να ανεβαίνεις γολγοθά???
> 
> Γράφω και σβήνω συνέχεια για να μην παρεξηγηθεί η Fleur!Θα την πειράξω από κοντά γιατί ο γραπτός λόγος υστερεί σε σχέση με τον προφορικό σε τέτοιου είδους θέματα!


ναι, παρότι το θελω πολυ και ειλικρινα με τιματε με την προσκληση σας!...ειναι γολγοθας για μενα απο χτες το σκεφτομαι και με εχει αγχωσει λίγο. καλύτερα να μην περιμενετε εμενα και να βρεθητε εσεις... ειναι νωρις ακομα για μενα για να το τολμησω ελπίζω αργότερα να μπορω να ερθω και εγω σε μια αλλη συναντηση σας. ηταν η πρωτη φορα μετα απο καιρό που μου γεννηθηκε ,εστω η επιθυμία να βγω για εναν καφε και να συναντησω ανθρωπους ξανα... αλλα η επιθυμία αργοτερα πνίγηκε με αγχος και φοβους και βλακειες κ ειλικρινα συγνωμη... νιωθω πολυ ασχημα  :Frown: ....

----------


## Fleur

Ρεακι μου πραγματικά δεν σε θελω να πιεσω να ερθεις εχω ερθει στη θεση σου και θελω να σκεφτεσαι την συναντηση μας σαν περισσοτερο ψυχοσυναντηση. οποτε δες το ετσι αν θελεις. προσπαθησα να στειλω ενα ομαδικο μηνυμα σε ολους σας δεν ξερω αν το καταφερα ...αλλα ρεακι ξανασκεψου το ...

----------


## Γάτος

Δεν θέλω να νιώθεις άσχημα ρέα. Σε νιώθω πολύ. Κι εμένα είναι ο φόβος μου, να φοβηθώ ενώ θέλω τόσο πολύ. Για τη στιγμή, ευτυχώς δεν με έχει πιάσει. Εδω μπαίνουμε για να χαμογελάμε, όχι για να αισθανόμαστε άσχημα.

----------


## Fleur

εεεεμ ειδες;;;; τι να πω και εγω δηλαδις μαναμ; θα αρχισου να φουβαμι οτι νουμιζεις θα σι κουλλησ' λυσσ'

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σας ευχαριστω και τους 2 πάρα πολυ !! δεν εχω λόγια για το ποσο λυπάμαι και ταυτοχρονα ειμαι ανακουφισμενη ..απο χθες παιδευομαι και πιεζομαι σε βαθμο που θυμωνω με τον εαυτο μου!..γατουλη μου ελπίζω να μην φοβηθεις, γτ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα περασετε υπέροχα.. fleur σε εχει κομπλεξαρει τελειως ο σατανικος και υποχθόνιος Σταυρος χαχαχα... πρεπει να τον ικδικιθεις τουν ατιμου στον καφε :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fleur

απαπαπα καλε...αυτος θα με ταραξει στο πειραγμα αμα δεν εισαι. αν θελετε και αισθανεστε καλυτερα το παμε αργοτερα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οχι προς θεου!...οχι για μενα ..θα νιωσω ακομα χειροτερα αν το αναβαλετε για μενα!!!

----------


## Fleur

ουχουυυυυυ σταματα μωρεεεεεε με τα ενοχικα. θα κανονισουμε οταν κανονισουμε δεν ειπαμε κατι. σταματα θα δουμε  :Smile:

----------


## elis

εγω θα ερχομουνα απο θεσσαλονικη αλλα αφου δε θα ειναι η ρεα εγω δν ερχομαι

----------


## Fleur

ωραιοι τροποι :Ρ

----------


## elis

αντε κανονιστε να βγειτε ναουμ δικε μου εδω και τα συναφη νομιζω κωλισιεργειται σφοδρα κι αυτο θα εχει αντικτυπο
στουσ βαθμουσ του τετραμηνου σασ βασικα νομιζω οτι η θετε η δε θετε να πατε για καφε μη πιεζεστε

----------


## elis

πηγα να γραψω μαγκικο ποστ ακαταλαβιστικο αλλα δε βγηκε καλο

----------


## elis

τα ακταλαβιστικα ειναι μια δικια μου επινοηση που παιρνεισ διαφορεσ λεξεισ και φτιαχνεισ κατι οπυ μοιαζει να χει νοημα 
αλλα στην ουσια δε λεσ τιποτα ετσι για να ολοκληρωσουμε την επικοινωνια μασ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> εγω θα ερχομουνα απο θεσσαλονικη αλλα αφου δε θα ειναι η ρεα εγω δν ερχομαι


χαχαχαχα....ελις ψευδεσαι ασυστολως!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fleur

το ξυπνημα για ΣΚ στους περισσότερους ειναι ευχαριστο. εμένα μια από τα ίδια. οχι βεβαια με ταχυκαρδια κλπ..περισσοτερο με θλιψη. οχι βεβαια οτι δεν θερμομετρηθηκα ή οτι δεν τσεκαρα τον εαυτο μου για συμπτώματα...μην τρελλαθουμε. εντωμεταξυ υποχρεωσεις της δουλειας με αναγκασαν να αλλαξω τη μερα της ψυχοθεραπειας και εχω επισης αγχωθει γιατι δεν μου εκλεισε ραντεβου αυτος

----------


## Stavros

Kαλημέρα παιδιά!Κατανοώ την Ρέα διοτί όταν περνάς έντονο καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο,δεν έχεις όρεξη ούτε να περπατήσεις από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο.
Παρότι δεν έχω περάσει ακριβώς τέτοιου μεγέθους διαταραχή,το αντιλαμβάνομαι.
Και γενικότερα αρνητικές σκέψεις κατακλύζουν το μυαλό.Εντωμεταξύ είναι που μένει και μακρυά και την υποβάλλουμε σε ολόκληρο ταξίδι...
Για έναν άνθρωπο με καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο,είναι σαν να τον βάζουμε να σκάβει στην βροχή.
Εγώ από την πρώτη στιγμή το αντιλήφθηκα που μας είπε για βροχές.Το σωστό είναι να περάσει κάποιος να την πάρει από το σπίτι της και να την ξαναφέρει.Και πάλι οι πιθανότητες να δεχτεί δεν είναι πάνω απο 30%.
Αλλά εδώ τίθεται και θέμα αξιοπιστίας.Πχ αν το κάνω εγώ,δεν μπορεί να οικοδομηθεί εμπιστοσύνη από 50 Posts στο Forum.Κι αν εγώ είμαι κανάς τρελός?Που το ξέρει?

Άρα λοιπόν βγαίνουμε οι 3 πρώτα!Και ακολούθως στο παραεπόμενο ραντεβού,δεσμεύομαι εγώ να την παραλάβω και να την επιστρέψω στον χώρο της.
Εφόσον φυσικά το επιθυμεί.Και εφόσον βρίσκεται στην επιθυμητή κατάσταση,που να μπορεί έστω να βγει!

Σήμερα πχ θα πάω να συναντήσω φιλαράκι στον Κορυδαλλό,φαντάροι μαζί το 2003 στην Σκύρο!Πέρασε το 2013 σχιζοφρενικόμορφη διαταραχή και νοσηλεύτηκε κιόλας!
Σήμερα είναι μια χαρά!Παίρνει την αγωγή του και κομπλέ!Θα συζητήσουμε λεπτομέρειες της αγωγής του και για το πως θα χάσει κιλά καθώς έχει ξεφύγει πολύ!
Έχει και σχέση 10 χρόνια η οποία δεν πάει καλά και βρίσκεται σε κομβικό σταυροδρόμι και σήμερα θα πρέπει να βρούμε λύσεις!
Ρε τι τρέλα είναι αυτή που έχω να προσπαθώ να λύνω τα προβλήματα των άλλων?Χα χα!! :Wink:

----------


## Fleur

συμφωνω μαζί σου Σταύρο. Κανεις αλλωστε δεν πρεπει να πιεζεται ειδικα εμεις που καταλαβαινομαστε οτι δεν ειμαστε καλα κιολας. εγω ας πουμε μεσα στη μερα εχω τρομερες εναλλαγες διαθεσης...που οπως σας εχω πει καλυτερα. Σταυρο ισως να σου κανει και καλό που ασχολείσαι με τους άλλους και μενα μου κανει καλο αυτο συνηθως (οταν δεν εχω κρισεις πανικου βεβαιως)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα Σταυρο και fleur..σας ευχαριστω για την κατανόηση πραγματικα.. το παρεακι σας ειναι το πρωτο μετα απο ποοοολυ καιρό που μου γεννησε την επιθυμία να συναντησω..και σιγουρα θα το κανω καποια στιγμη το εχω βαλει "στοχο". ο πειραιας δεν ειναι μακρυα απο το κεντρο αν το δεις λογικα...αλλα ακομα εχω δρομο μεχρι να μπορεσω να το δω "λογικα".
σταυρο με σκλαβωνει η καλοσυνη σου και η ευγενεια σου... αλλα ελπίζω να μην χρειαστει να σε ταλαιπωρήσω σε διαδρομες. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Stavros

Καλημέρα Ρέα,κόπος δεν είναι ρε συ!Βάλε με να οδηγάω όλη την μέρα!Με ηρεμεί,ειδικά τα βράδια.Φαντάσου πως έχω κάνει 200.000 χιλιόμετρα μέσα σε 7 χρόνια και χωρίς να περιλαμβάνεται ταξίδι.
Έχω και το Gps,οπότε διορθώνεται και η αφηρημάδα που έχω ώρες ώρες! :Wink: 
Καλά εγώ άμα ξεκινήσω και το αντικαταθλιπτικό την 1η Νοέμβρη,πιστεύω πως θα πάω αρκετά καλά!
Γάτε γάτε,είσαι εδώ?

----------


## Γάτος

Εδώ είμαι Σταύρο. Παρακολουθώ τη συζήτηση και αναμένω προτάσεις.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stavros

Γάτε και Fleur για λόγους ευγένειας θα ήταν καλό να μας λέγατε τα μικρά σας ονόματα!
Μη συναντηθούμε και φωνάζω ''Γάτος,που είσαι?? ή Fleur από εδώ έλααα! :Wink:

----------


## Γάτος

Σου έστειλα π.μ. Σταύρο.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fleur

Τα σκ παντα δυσκολοτερα.ενω θα επρεπει να χαλαρωνω χειροτερα..επιασε και κρυο και δεν βοηθαει....

----------


## andreas7

> Τα σκ παντα δυσκολοτερα.ενω θα επρεπει να χαλαρωνω χειροτερα..επιασε και κρυο και δεν βοηθαει....


Μια απο τα ιδια αυτο το σ/κ πολυ δυσκολο πολυ ενταση..ασε που χτες το απογευμα με επιασε και μια κριση πανικου και ειχε κολλησει το μυαλο μου και δεν ηξερα τι να σκεφτω.

Ολο αρνητικες σκεψεις περναγανε..πφφφφ εχω κουραστει πολυ ρε γαμωτη..τι να πω..κουραγιο και δυναμη..

----------


## Stavros

Kαλημέρα στην Παρέα!Εγώ βγήκα χθες με τον Κορυδαλλιώτη φίλο στην πλατεία Ελευθερίας αλλά έσκασε και η κοπέλα του μαζί.
10 χρόνια σχέση έχουν.Μου έλεγε κρυφά πως έχει προβλήματα Libido αλλά μόλις είδε την αδερφή της κοπέλας του πριν κάτι μέρες,παρατήρησε ανάκαμψη στην Libido!Καταλαβαίνετε!
Τι να του πεις τώρα...!Εντωμεταξύ σε λίγους μήνες η δικιά του θα υποβληθεί σε επέμβαση παχυσαρκίας με σκοπό να χάσει μέχρι και 50 κιλά...Και προβλέπω να έχουμε γερές ιστορίες...!
Μακάρι να πέσω έξω αλλά το ρημάδι το ένστικτο μου σπανίως λαθεύει!

Eίδα όνειρο πως η Fleur με κόλλησε Λύσσα!
Αλλά επιβιώσαμε και οι 2!Σπάνιο,αλλά ζήσαμε!
Ακολούθως η Ρέα με προσκάλεσε στο σπίτι της στα νησιά Bora Bora αλλά αντί να της πάω κουτί με γλυκά σαν σωστός επισκέπτης,της πήγα ζυμαρικά Barilla!
Με το που είδε τα Barilla,φυσικά δεν χρειάζεται να σας πω τι ακολούθησε!Δεν με έβαλε καν σπίτι της! :Smile: 
Kαι πάλι καλημέρα,ελπίζω να μη με παρεξηγείτε κορίτσια!Ήταν απλά....το πείραγμα της ημέρας!!!

----------


## Fleur

ΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ρε Σταυροοοοο

----------


## Fleur

> Μια απο τα ιδια αυτο το σ/κ πολυ δυσκολο πολυ ενταση..ασε που χτες το απογευμα με επιασε και μια κριση πανικου και ειχε κολλησει το μυαλο μου και δεν ηξερα τι να σκεφτω.
> 
> Ολο αρνητικες σκεψεις περναγανε..πφφφφ εχω κουραστει πολυ ρε γαμωτη..τι να πω..κουραγιο και δυναμη..


Ανδρεα δε θυμαμαι παιρνεις καποια αγωγή;

----------


## andreas7

> Ανδρεα δε θυμαμαι παιρνεις καποια αγωγή;


Παιρνω μονο μισο χαπακι ρεμερον για τον υπνο το βραδυ..αλλα θα παω στον γιατρο μου να του πω για κανονικη δοση αντικαταθλιπτικου γιατι νομιζω πως μου χρειαζετε..

Η αμα εχει κανα χαπακι να κανει επανεκκινηση στον εγκεφαλο να μπει καινουργιος..χαχα αμα δεν το ριξεις και στην πλακα δεν γινετε..

Εσυ παιρνεις?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχαχα Σταυρο οκ ακομα γελαω! χαιρομαι που εχεις κεφια σημερα μικρε δαιμονα!!! καλησπέρα σολο το παρεακι μου ... μια αγκαλια για όλους...ακομα και στον τυπο με τα περιεργα όνειρα!

----------


## Fleur

> Παιρνω μονο μισο χαπακι ρεμερον για τον υπνο το βραδυ..αλλα θα παω στον γιατρο μου να του πω για κανονικη δοση αντικαταθλιπτικου γιατι νομιζω πως μου χρειαζετε..
> 
> Η αμα εχει κανα χαπακι να κανει επανεκκινηση στον εγκεφαλο να μπει καινουργιος..χαχα αμα δεν το ριξεις και στην πλακα δεν γινετε..
> 
> Εσυ παιρνεις?


εγώ παίρνω εναμισυ λαντοζ και λεξοτανιλ. σε λιγο θα κλεισω τον πρωτο μηνα θεραπειας εχω δει μικρα σημαδια βελτιωσης. ξεκιναω απο βδομαδα και ψυχοθεραπεια. εχεις δικιο για την πλακα αλλιως δεν γινεται

----------


## andreas7

> εγώ παίρνω εναμισυ λαντοζ και λεξοτανιλ. σε λιγο θα κλεισω τον πρωτο μηνα θεραπειας εχω δει μικρα σημαδια βελτιωσης. ξεκιναω απο βδομαδα και ψυχοθεραπεια. εχεις δικιο για την πλακα αλλιως δεν γινεται


Το λαντοζ ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικό.?

----------


## Stavros

Αυτό το Remeron καλό για τον ύπνο αλλά κανά σοβαρό αντικαταθλιπτικό αποτέλεσμα δεν βλέπω να φέρνει!
Εκτός κι αν έχει αποτέλεσμα αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω!Τι να πω!Όλοι τα ίδια γράφουν!
Ξεκινήστε κανά σοβαρό Ssri-Snri θα έλεγα εγώ!
Fleur κάντο 40άρι το Ladose,έχεις ακόμα περιθώριο...
Ρέα πως πας εσύ???Νιώθεις καλύτερα κάπως??

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

και μενα το γεν ρεμερον μου το ειχε δωσει μόνο για τον υπνο και για την ημερα αλλο. προσοχη με το ρεμερον Ανδρεα το νου σου στην οδηγηση...ειχα τρακαρει 3 φορες... αλλο οχι τπτ σοβαρο ευτυχως...τα πιο χαζα στουκαρισματα.

----------


## andreas7

> Αυτό το Remeron καλό για τον ύπνο αλλά κανά σοβαρό αντικαταθλιπτικό αποτέλεσμα δεν βλέπω να φέρνει!
> Εκτός κι αν έχει αποτέλεσμα αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω!Τι να πω!Όλοι τα ίδια γράφουν!
> Ξεκινήστε κανά σοβαρό Ssri-Snri θα έλεγα εγώ!
> Fleur κάντο 40άρι το Ladose,έχεις ακόμα περιθώριο...
> Ρέα πως πας εσύ???Νιώθεις καλύτερα κάπως??


Τι να σου πω..εμενα μου ειπε οτι το μισο που παιρνεις δεν ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικό αλλα υπναγωγο βοηθαει στον υπνο μονο..

Κανα σοβαρο οπως λες αντικαταθλιπτικό ποιο ειναι?

----------


## andreas7

> και μενα το γεν ρεμερον μου το ειχε δωσει μόνο για τον υπνο και για την ημερα αλλο. προσοχη με το ρεμερον Ανδρεα το νου σου στην οδηγηση...ειχα τρακαρει 3 φορες... αλλο οχι τπτ σοβαρο ευτυχως...τα πιο χαζα στουκαρισματα.


Χαχα οχι εως τωρα στην οδηγηση δεν εχω παθει κατι..στην αρχη οταν το πηρα πρωτη φορα θυμαμσι την επομενη μερα ημουνα λες και ειχα πιει 3 μπουκαλια βοτκα.πολυ ζαλαδα λεμε.

Τωρα μια χαρα ειμαι..αλλα δεν με βοηθάει σε τιποτα αλλο εκτος του υπνου..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

στις κρισεις πανικου βλέπεις καποια διαφορα?

----------


## Stavros

Κόβει το 80% των κρίσεων πανικού,σε εμένα τουλάχιστον, αλλά είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό.
Σοβαρά αντικαταθλιπτικά θεωρούνται η Βενλαφαξίνη,Παροξετίνη,Εσκ ιταλοπράμη,Ντουλοξετίνη.
Αλλά και άλλα όπως η Φλουοξετίνη αλλά σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις.
Όταν το άτομο έχει σοβαρού βαθμού κατάθλιψη ΠΟΤΕ δεν χορηγείς σαν πρώτη επιλογή το Ladose.
Εκτός κι αν ο ασθενής έχει αρκετά κιλά και υπάρχει κίνδυνος πρόκλησης άλλων ασθενειών από την παχυσαρκία,όπως ο διαβήτης.
Περιπτώσεις σαν της Ρ(αί)ας,(από το Ωρ(αί)α),θέλουν άλλα φάρμακα...
Αλλά τι να κάνω που δεν έγινα Ψυχίατρος.Από μικρός ήθελα αλλά με κέρδισε η δουλειά του μπαμπά!




> Ρέα:προσοχη με το ρεμερον Ανδρεα το νου σου στην οδηγηση...ειχα τρακαρει 3 φορες...


Aυτό που περιγράφει η Ρέα συνήθως δεν είναι ο κανόνας.Μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες αφηρημάδας,μειωμένης συγκέντρωσης και διαταραχών μνήμης έχεις με τα Ssri.Aλλά ο κάθε άνθρωπος δεν είναι ίδιος.Συνεπώς έχει διαφορετικές εμπειρίες από το κάθε φάρμακο.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

πως τα ξερεις όλα αυτα?? ..καλα σε λεω ψυχογκουρου... τι μαγαζι εχει ο μπαμπας αν επιτρεπετε?

----------


## Stavros

Ανδρικο Κομμωτήριο έχω Ρέα.Αντί να κάνω εγώ Ψυχοθεραπεία,κάνω στους πελάτες!Χα χα!
Ρέα όταν ΔΕΝ είμαι για καφέ,όταν ΔΕΝ βλέπω αθλητικά στην Tv,και όταν ΔΕΝ κοιμάμαι,ψάχνω πολύ...
Είχα την τύχη να συνεργαστώ και το 2009 με κορυφαίο Ψυχίατρο της Ψυχοφαρμακολογίας (Δασκαλόπουλο) και έμαθα πολλά...
Αλλά με πολύ διάβασμα και όλα στα Αγγλικά...Στα Ελληνικά υπάρχουν ελάχιστες πληροφορίες...

Δυστυχώς μου κόψανε το Post που έγραφα για σύγκριση φαρμάκων...Προφανώς φαίνεται πως κάνω διαφήμιση... :Mad:

----------


## andreas7

> Κόβει το 80% των κρίσεων πανικού,σε εμένα τουλάχιστον, αλλά είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό.
> Σοβαρά αντικαταθλιπτικά θεωρούνται η Βενλαφαξίνη,Παροξετίνη,Εσκ ιταλοπράμη,Ντουλοξετίνη.
> Αλλά και άλλα όπως η Φλουοξετίνη αλλά σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις.
> Όταν το άτομο έχει σοβαρού βαθμού κατάθλιψη ΠΟΤΕ δεν χορηγείς σαν πρώτη επιλογή το Ladose.
> Εκτός κι αν ο ασθενής έχει αρκετά κιλά και υπάρχει κίνδυνος πρόκλησης άλλων ασθενειών από την παχυσαρκία,όπως ο διαβήτης.
> Περιπτώσεις σαν της Ρ(αί)ας,(από το Ωρ(αί)α),θέλουν άλλα φάρμακα...
> Αλλά τι να κάνω που δεν έγινα Ψυχίατρος.Από μικρός ήθελα αλλά με κέρδισε η δουλειά του μπαμπά!
> 
> 
> Aυτό που περιγράφει η Ρέα συνήθως δεν είναι ο κανόνας.Μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες αφηρημάδας,μειωμένης συγκέντρωσης και διαταραχών μνήμης έχεις με τα Ssri.Aλλά ο κάθε άνθρωπος δεν είναι ίδιος.Συνεπώς έχει διαφορετικές εμπειρίες από το κάθε φάρμακο.


Διαταραχες μνημης εχω που και που..και μπορω να πω και συγκεντρωσης..

----------


## Constantly curious

Εγω με το ρεμερον αυξηση ορεξης ειδα φουλ και διακοπη αυτοκτονικου ιδεασμου. Σε ολα τα υπολοιπα κρισεις πανικου και δε συμμαζευεται η σερτραλινη κανει δουλεια στο 45% σε ολο το υπολοιπο η αλλαγη τροπου σκεψης. Φυσικα να μην ξεχασω τις αγαπημενες και εθιστικες Βενζο ... που μειωνουν την αυπνια, το τρεμουλο, την ταραχη γενικως για καποιες ωρες...

----------


## Fleur

> Το λαντοζ ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικό.?


ναι είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό και δεν παχαινει. αντιθετως συστήνεται και σε περιπτωσεις ψυχογενους βουλιμίας

----------


## Fleur

> Ανδρικο Κομμωτήριο έχω Ρέα.Αντί να κάνω εγώ Ψυχοθεραπεία,κάνω στους πελάτες!Χα χα!
> Ρέα όταν ΔΕΝ είμαι για καφέ,όταν ΔΕΝ βλέπω αθλητικά στην Tv,και όταν ΔΕΝ κοιμάμαι,ψάχνω πολύ...
> Είχα την τύχη να συνεργαστώ και το 2009 με κορυφαίο Ψυχίατρο της Ψυχοφαρμακολογίας (Δασκαλόπουλο) και έμαθα πολλά...
> Αλλά με πολύ διάβασμα και όλα στα Αγγλικά...Στα Ελληνικά υπάρχουν ελάχιστες πληροφορίες...
> 
> Δυστυχώς μου κόψανε το Post που έγραφα για σύγκριση φαρμάκων...Προφανώς φαίνεται πως κάνω διαφήμιση...


παντως εμένα με εχεις βοηθησει πολύ να ξερεις. κουρεα της σεβιλλης :Ρ κατα τ'αλλα δεν μου διεγνωσαν ποτε καταθλιψη ισως και αυτο και το λαντοζ αλλα ΓΑΔ και ισως και εμμονες

----------


## andreas7

> παντως εμένα με εχεις βοηθησει πολύ να ξερεις. κουρεα της σεβιλλης :Ρ κατα τ'αλλα δεν μου διεγνωσαν ποτε καταθλιψη ισως και αυτο και το λαντοζ αλλα ΓΑΔ και ισως και εμμονες


Και εγω συτο πιστεύω οτι έχω κσι οχι καταθλιψη..αλλα την αλλη βδομαδα θσ παω ξανά σε ψυχιατρο και θα δούμε κατι παραπάνω ξερει αυτός χάχα. .

----------


## Stavros

Πιο πιθανό είναι να .... αυτοιαθούμε παρά να συμφωνήσουμε σε κοινή μέρα συνάντησης! :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα στο παρεακι μου πως ειμαστε σημερα?

----------


## andreas7

> καλημερα στο παρεακι μου πως ειμαστε σημερα?


Καλημερα καλη βδομαδα..τι να σου πω..καλυτερα λιγο αισθάνομαι. .δεν εχω αυτό το βαρύ πλακωμα στο στηθος οταν ξυπνάω και χτες το βραδυ ξεραθηκα πραγματικα..τωρα θα δειξει μεσα στην μερα..παντως απο σκεψεις εκει δεν φευγουνε..οσο και να λεω αντρεα μην σκεφτεσε. .εκει επιμονή. Χαχα καλημερα

----------


## Γάτος

Γιατί δεν το κάνουμε την Τετάρτη που είναι και αργία;  :Smile:

----------


## Γάτος

Εμένα με έχουν πιάσει οι ψυχαναγκασμοί μου ρέα. Πρωί πρωί, ήθελα να ψάξω στο αμάξι μην μου έχουν πέσει πράγματα από κάτω.  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εμένα με έχουν πιάσει οι ψυχαναγκασμοί μου ρέα. Πρωί πρωί, ήθελα να ψάξω στο αμάξι μην μου έχουν πέσει πράγματα από κάτω.


καλημερα γατουλη μου!... σε καταλαβαινω πως βασανίζεσαι ψυχη μου... υπομονη! τελικα το πάλεψες?

----------


## Γάτος

Καλημέρα ρέα. Έλεγξα μια φορά.  :Embarrassment:  Επέστρεψα μετά σπίτι και σκέπτομαι πως και κάτι να μου έπεσε, δεν χρειάζεται να στεναχωριέμαι, διότι είναι υλικό αντικειμενο και θα μπορούσα να το αντικαταστήσω. Ψιλολειτουργεί για να είμαι ειλικρινής.
Εσύ είσαι καλά;  :Smile:  Πως περνάς τη μέρα σου;

----------


## Fleur

> Καλημερα καλη βδομαδα..τι να σου πω..καλυτερα λιγο αισθάνομαι. .δεν εχω αυτό το βαρύ πλακωμα στο στηθος οταν ξυπνάω και χτες το βραδυ ξεραθηκα πραγματικα..τωρα θα δειξει μεσα στην μερα..παντως απο σκεψεις εκει δεν φευγουνε..οσο και να λεω αντρεα μην σκεφτεσε. .εκει επιμονή. Χαχα καλημερα


Ανδρεα πιστευω ότι χρειαζεσαι και θεραπεια φαρμακευτικη και ψυχοθεραπεια. εμενα μου φευγει η πρωινη "πετρα" σιγα σιγα....βεβαια εχει μερες μερες

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλημέρα ρέα. Έλεγξα μια φορά.  Επέστρεψα μετά σπίτι και σκέπτομαι πως και κάτι να μου έπεσε, δεν χρειάζεται να στεναχωριέμαι, διότι είναι υλικό αντικειμενο και θα μπορούσα να το αντικαταστήσω. Ψιλολειτουργεί για να είμαι ειλικρινής.
> Εσύ είσαι καλά;  Πως περνάς τη μέρα σου;


μπραβο γατούλη μου!!...εγω σπίτι .. χουζουρευω με τον κοπρίτη μου

----------


## Fleur

Παιδια εγω χθες ειδικα κοιμομουν σχεδον ολη μερα. ισως καλο ισως κακο. παντως δεν ξυπνουσα με κακη διαθεση. το βραδυ πολλα ονειρα ομως...πολυ ζωντανα. το πιο ομορφο ηταν η αισθηση οτι ξυπνησα στο παιδικο μου δωματιο για αρχή  :Smile:  
μιλησα με νεο ψυχιατρο. ειναι καθετος στο να μην παιρνω λεξοτανιλ αλλα θα τα ελαττωσουμε ειπε σταδιακα. ζητησε και οτι εξεταση εχω κανει γενικα μεσα στο ετος ...δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα μου φανηκε σοβαρος. θα δειξει. ο αλλος επειδη του ακυρωσα το ραντεβου λογω δουλειας "μουτρωσε" και δεν μου ανανεωσε ραντεβου.δεν το θεωρω καλη αρχη αυτο..

----------


## Fleur

> Εμένα με έχουν πιάσει οι ψυχαναγκασμοί μου ρέα. Πρωί πρωί, ήθελα να ψάξω στο αμάξι μην μου έχουν πέσει πράγματα από κάτω.


Μια που ελεγχεις ρε Γατε τωρα τον χειμώνα κανε σιγουρα ενα τσεκ πριν ξεκινησεις γιατι κρυβονται γατακια λογω ζεστης εκει :Ρ (σε πειραζω)

----------


## Fleur

> Πιο πιθανό είναι να .... αυτοιαθούμε παρά να συμφωνήσουμε σε κοινή μέρα συνάντησης!


ελα μωρε δινουμε ετσι χρονο και στη Ρεα μας να ερθει  :Smile: )))

----------


## Stavros

Kαλημέρα παίδες!!!Η Ρέα παιδιά,θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να έρθει,καθώς έχει φοβία πως θα είναι κακόκεφη και θα μας χαλάσει το ραντεβού.
Πράγμα δηλαδή που δεν ισχύει καθώς και χάλια να είναι στην συνάντηση,εμείς θα την προσέξουμε ακόμα περισσότερο!
Αλλά αυτό είναι προσωπικό του καθενός,δεν μπορούμε να επιμείνουμε.

----------


## Γάτος

Αν δεν είναι ευέλικτος καλό είναι να αλλάξεις ψυχίατρο. Κι εγώ σιχαίνομαι τις αλλαγές και η ψυχολόγος μου ακύρωσε τη συνεδρία αυτήν τη βδομάδα, να πέσω να την φάω; :/ Δεν έχει λογική αυτό, είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα, όχι δικό της.

----------


## Stavros

> Fleur:ο αλλος επειδη του ακυρωσα το ραντεβου λογω δουλειας "μουτρωσε" και δεν μου ανανεωσε ραντεβου.δεν το θεωρω καλη αρχη αυτο..


Απαπα.Ακύρωσε τον.Λεφτά του δίνεις,και κρατάει και μούτρα?Εγώ από κάτι τέτοια ξενερώνω.
Σε Ψυχοθεραπευτή πας,αν είναι να σου χαλάει ο ψυχισμός,τι να τον κάνεις???

----------


## Fleur

ναι αυτο με ξενερωσε και μενα Σταύρο.

----------


## Γάτος

Μιλάμε για εκείνον που ήταν τυπικός στο ωράριο;

----------


## Fleur

ναι γιαυτον. αλλα παραειναι. τον ενημερωσα απο παρασκευη απογευμα για το ραντεβου της Τριτης. ειναι δυνατον;;;

----------


## Γάτος

Κοίτα, εμένα αν μου το έλεγε αυτό, θα είχα ξενερώσει από την αρχή.  :Frown:  Ήθελα να στο πω, αλλά δεν το είπα γιατί ήσουν ενθουσιασμένη και προτίμησα να μην σε επηρεάσω. Θα ξενέρωνα γιατί είμαι ήδη πολύ αυστηρός με τον εαυτό μου και θα αισθανόμουν πως τώρα και αν πρέπει να είμαι αυστηρός, για να μην στεναχωρηθεί ο ψυχίατρος. Ο σωστός επαγγελματίας θα ανεχτεί να καθυστερήσω και 2-3 λεπτά και θα βρει τρόπο να κλείσει ομαλά τη συζήτηση, πιστεύω.

----------


## Fleur

> Κοίτα, εμένα αν μου το έλεγε αυτό, θα είχα ξενερώσει από την αρχή.  Ήθελα να στο πω, αλλά δεν το είπα γιατί ήσουν ενθουσιασμένη και προτίμησα να μην σε επηρεάσω. Θα ξενέρωνα γιατί είμαι ήδη πολύ αυστηρός με τον εαυτό μου και θα αισθανόμουν πως τώρα και αν πρέπει να είμαι αυστηρός, για να μην στεναχωρηθεί ο ψυχίατρος. Ο σωστός επαγγελματίας θα ανεχτεί να καθυστερήσω και 2-3 λεπτά και θα βρει τρόπο να κλείσει ομαλά τη συζήτηση, πιστεύω.


εχεις δικιο. και μενα μου "κλωτσησε" αυτο απο την αρχή αλλα δεν εδωσα σημασια καθως με εστειλε φιλος νευρολογος. τεσπα. ο καινουργιος θα με δει την αλλη τριτη. θα δουμε

----------


## Stavros

Fleur πάρε ένα κομματάκι για να χαλαρώσεις τώρα!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z21lutiG7w

----------


## Fleur

χαχαχαχα ευχαριστώ Σταύρο  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

συμφωνω με τον 2ο γιατρο, δεν μου αρεσει καθόλου το λεξοτανιλ και γενικα τα εθιστικα χαπια!.. μπραβο του! και επιτελους ενας γιατρος που ζηταει εξετασεις και ιστορικο!!!...
αντρικο μου όσο λες να μην σκεφτεσαι το αντίθετο αποτελεσμα θα εχεις. τα ξερω αυτα τα σεναρια του μυαλού ποσο βασανιστηκα μπορουν να γινουν ... ελπίζω σύντομα να βελτιώσεις την αγωγη σου

----------


## Fleur

Ρεα μου εκανε και μενα πολυ θετικη εντυπωση αυτό. και δεν ήταν βιαστικός καθολου στο τηλεφωνο. δεν με αγχωσε δηλαδη. και πραγματι με αντιμετωπισε σαν γιατρος για αρχή.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ναι βρε παιδί μου!!... γτ να ειναι τόσο σπάνιο πια να συναντας εναν γιατρο που συμπεριφερεται σαν γιατρος???... ποσο ελληναρες πια? γι αυτο κ γω τους εχω σιχαθει και δεν το ρισκαρω πια... απαπα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

βρε σταυρο... πολυ πεσμενο το τραγουδακι !!!..τετοια σου γραφω με την ντουζινα... :Cool:  χεχεχε

----------


## Fleur

δεν ξερω ρε συ..ειναι αλλωστε και παντα θεμα χημειας...ειδικα για ψυχιατρο

----------


## Fleur

είδες τι μου αφιερωσε;;;; δηλαδις πως να του παρου;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τι να σι πω τσουπραμ του στοιχισι που διν τουν αφηκουν να καν αλλες μαγνητικουρες κι ξισπάει οπου βρει !!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχα...σιγουρα ειναι θεμα χημειας ... αφου οι μονοι πελατες που υπολογιζουν ειναι οι φαρμακευτηκες!

----------


## Fleur

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα είσαι και εσυ ελαφρώς νουμερο σαν και μενα να ξερεις...

----------


## Fleur

θα κάμνει με του νεου έτους μην τριλινισι....σιγα μη δεν καμνει αλλες

----------


## Stavros

Η Ρέα έχω παρατηρήσει πως τους αγαπάει όλους στο Forum!!!Μιλάμε τέτοια αγάπη δεν υπάρχει!!
Η Fleur είναι λίγο πιο πονηρή...!Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να την ψυχολογήσω 100%....Ενώ της είχα ζητήσει να μου πει το μικρό της όνομα,έκανε πως δεν άκουσε...!
Κάτι φοβάται...!Που θα πάει όμως,θα την ψυχογραφήσω...!
Από το στυλ γραφής η Ρέα φαίνεται πως είναι ηλικιακά πιο μεγάλη από την Fleur αλλά αυτό δεν ισχύει σύμφωνα με ότι έχετε γράψει εσείς οι ίδιες οι κοπελίτσες..!!
Αυτά σαν μερικές παρατηρήσεις!Το βραδάκι οι υπόλοιπες παρατηρήσεις...!!
Σήμερα είμαι πιο καυστικός είναι η αλήθεια αλλά εσείς με τσιγκλάτε!Δεν φταίω!! :Wink:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχα... ειμι και πουλι νουμιρο!!....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ωχου μαναμ με πιρ κιμενα η μπάλα!!..μαρι ..με μεγαλώνει το γραψιμ ? θα γραφου πιο νεανικια τουδε κ ξης.... και μην ξεχνατε.... σας αγαπω!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Fleur

σου εγραψα καλέ ονομα. εσυ δεν το είδες ακόμα...τς τς τς

----------


## Fleur

> χαχαχα... ειμι και πουλι νουμιρο!!....


ισι μαναμ...αυτο το "κοπελλίτσες" μι ξικανι

----------


## Stavros

Απίστευτο...Όντως μου το είxε γράψει το όνομα της η Fleur αλλά επειδή η συγκεκριμένη λέξη εκτός από όνομα,χρησιμοποιείται και στην μουσική,με μπέρδεψε!
Και θεώρησα πως ήταν κάποια έκφραση,την Googlάριζα αλλά μάταια...!Δεν έβγαζα άκρη!
Sorry Fleur!

----------


## Fleur

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑ την γκουγκλαρισε λεει

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

Σταυράκι μου μας την είπες λίγο ή ειναι ιδέα μου?... χαχαχαχα

----------


## Stavros

Κορίτσια πάω να ξαπλώσω τώρα γιατί σήμερα κουράστηκα λίγο στην δουλειά παραπάνω!!!
Βρήκα φωτογραφία μου στο Pc που ήμουν 19 χρονών!Το 2002!Και στενοχωρήθηκα σκεπτόμενος το πως περνάνε τα χρόνια!
Μη με θάψετε όσο θα λείπω...!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλη ξεκουραση σταυρακι ...και μην ξεχνας... σε αγαπω παλιογερε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fleur

σήμερα καλό το ξύπνημα αλλα εχω συμπτώματα κρυωματος και εχω ανησυχησει..οπως καταλαβαίνετε το θερμομετρο είναι σε σύνεχή χρήση

----------


## Fleur

ξυπνηστε ρε σας λεω..εχω παθει πανικο....:Ρ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα τι εχουμε - τι εχουμε?

----------


## Fleur

εχουμε καταροή και σκατοδιαθεση...εσεις;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

προσπάθησα να κοιμηθω χωρις χαπι για τον υπνο και κοιμήθηκα στις 5 το πρωι.. πλακωσου στα ζεστα ... με τις βιταμινουλες τι καναμε ?

----------


## Fleur

πήρα εχινατσια. τι λες να παρω; καμμια πολυβιταμινη;... σημερα εχω και δουλεια και αυριο γαμο γαμωτη μου

----------


## Γάτος

Εγώ δεν είχα ωραίο ύπνο σήμερα. Κάθε μια ώρα ξυπνούσα. Μετά έβαλα στον ανηψιό μου να δει βίντεο στο youtube και μου κόλλησε στο μυαλό πως μπορεί να μου έσβησε τίποτα και έφαγα κόλλημα με τον "κάδο απορριμάτων".  :Frown:  Ακόμα δεν μου έχει φύγει.

----------


## Fleur

εγω σήμερα ειμαι με ανησυχια...

----------


## Stavros

Καλησπέρα!!Εγώ το είχα πει,πως θα κρυώσει η Fleur,μπορεί και να σηκώσει πυρετό και θα έχουμε υποτροπή υποχονδρίασης!!!
Μην ανησυχείς Fleur!Πες μου τα συμπτώματα σου αναλυτικά!

----------


## Fleur

τιποτα μυξουλες :Ρ το πρωι. βασικα. αλλα πυρετο οχι φτου δεν εχω.

----------


## Stavros

Και να κάνεις και λίγο πυρετό μη σε απασχολεί!
Δεν σημαίνει τίποτα!Μυξούλες μόνο???
Φτου μη σε ματιάσω!Μια χαρά είσαι!
Τσέκαρε το σημείο της γρατζουνιάς,έχει τίποτα??

Ρέα αν νομίζεις πως χωρίς τα φάρμακα θα νιώσεις καλύτερα,κάνεις λάθος!

----------


## Fleur

ισα που φαινεται μωρε....το σημειο της γρατζουνιας

----------


## Stavros

Χάρηκα εγώ πολύ σήμερα που κρύωσες!!Γιατί???Θα καταλάβεις!
Πρόσεξε:Στην περίοδο της επώασης ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν συμπτώματα!Άπαξ και εκδηλωθούν συμπτώματα σημαίνει πως αρχίζει η κλινική εικόνα της Λύσσας να εκτιλίσσεται!
Αν θεωρήσουμε πως οι .... μυξούλες είναι το αρχικό σύμπτωμα της Λύσσας τότε μέσα σε ελάχιστες μέρες θα πρέπει να εξελιχθεί!Μη σου πω και ώρες!
Επειδή όμως φυσικά ΔΕΝ είναι Λύσσα,εσύ σε λίγες μέρες θα αρχίσεις να καλυτερεύεις και να υποχωρεί και το συνάχι!Αλλά και να παραμείνει και για 7 μέρες,δεν λέει κάτι!
Με το που το συνάχι υποχωρήσει,αυτομάτως παύει οριστικά να υφίσταται ο Λυσσικός σου Φόβος!Καθώς το μικρό κρυωματάκι αυτό,αυτομάτως (εγκεφαλικά) αποσυνδέεται από τον ιό της Λύσσας!
Άσε που θα έχουμε φθάσει και τον 1.5 μήνα από τον αρχική γρατζουνιά τότε!
Όλα πάνε βάση σχεδίου Fleur!!!H Oριστική λύτρωση σου (Λυσσική) πλησιάζει!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

γατουλη μου κ εγω τσεκαρα το pc μου μετα απο καποια επισκεψη του ανηψιού μου... παιδάκια ειναι, μπορει καταλάθως να κάνουν καμια διαγραφουλα...είναι φυσιολογικο να τσεκαρεις.. :Smile: 

Λουλου μου, ο χειμωνας απαιτεί μια ενίσχυση παραπάνω στο ανοσοποιητικο μας συστημα, εσυ στρεσσαρεσαι ολη μερα, δεν τρως καλα, κουραζεσαι...εισαι το ιδανικο εδαφος για τους υιούς της γρίπης. σωστη διατροφη και μια βιταμίνη ή υπερτροφη για να νιωθεις προστατευμενη...συζητησε το με τον φαρμακοποιό σου υπάρχουν διαφορα ειδη και ο καθενας εχει τα γουστα του στο ειδος :Wink:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σταυρακι μου, δεν μπορω να σου εξηγησω πόσο "ξυπνια" αισθανομαι σημερα! ακομα και χτες που βασανιζόμουν στο μαξιλάρι μου αισθανόμουν τόσο καλα που με ξανασυναντησα..μου ελειψαν οι σκεψεις μου!... τα τυπου ζολοφτ δεν τα εχω κόψει ακομα αλλα σκοπεύω να κάνω ότι χρειαζεται για να κόψω την κουετιαπίνη για τον υπνο.....δοκιμες κανω βεβαια ...αν δω οτι με χαλάει θα μαζευτω...σημερα όμως αισθανομαι υπέροχα!  :Smile:

----------


## Stavros

Το Seroquel είναι όντως κωλοφάρμακο..Από αυτά που έχω ακούσει,σε καταστέλλει αρκετά...
Οπότε είναι λογικό που αισθάνεσαι έτσι..Απλά πρέπει να βρεθεί τρόπος για να κοιμάσαι...

----------


## Fleur

μολις γυρισα απο δουλεια και ειμαι κομματια...λεξο και υπνο αααα σταυρο δεν εχω πυρετό. ακομα τουλαχιστον

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

και πριν απο αυτό .. το 60mg αζαπιν... φακες εγινε ο εγκεφαλός μου!!... δεν ξερω πως θα το καταφερω αλλα δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη... θα σκεφτω κατι.. :Wink:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλη ξεκουραση φλερ ..ονειρα γλυκα  :Smile:

----------


## Fleur

καλημέρα Ρεα, για να καταλαβω το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθείς; ή σε συνδυασμο με αλλα; ο γιατρος σου τι λεει; ισως να χρειαζομαστε ενα διαλειμα απο τα φαρμακα αλλα αν ειναι να περναμε παλι ταλαιπωρια για να μας ξαναπιάσουν...ασε...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα φλερ μου... οχι το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι οτι δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω, είναι οτι με εχω χασει! με τα φαρμακα για τον υπνο θελω να κοιμάμαι συνεχεια και δεν εχω διαθεση να βγω απο το σπίτι...ειμαι βαρια και αργη...και δεν εχω καθαρες αισθήσεις..είναι όλα μια θολούρα... 
ναι χρειαζόμουν μια απόσταση απο εμενα για κάποιο διαστημα και με βόλευε αυτη η ζομποποίηση.. αλλα μου έλειψε η πραγματικότητα 
θα σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα... πριν μια εβδομάδα με πήρε τηλ. ενας πρώην και μου είπε μια μεγαλη κακία. θυμωσα θολά και το εκλεισα και αυτο μεσα στην αρρωστεια μου...αλλο ενα τουβλο για τον ναο της καταθλιψης... 
προχτες το βραδυ χωρίς χαπι για τον ύπνο οπως προσπαθουσα να κοιμηθω μου ηρθε στο μυαλο ..και σκεφτηκα... τι μου ειπε ο μ@λ@κ@ς??? και γέλασα ...γελασα που επιτέλους καταλαβα το μεγεθός του. δεν ξερω αν το εξηγω σωστα και αν με καταλαβαινεις... 
χθες πήρα 2 φορες την μητερα μου τηλέφωνο και αλλες 2 μια φιλη μου, πήγα για τρεξιμο με τον σκυλακο μου (καλα μου βγηκε η γλωσσα) δεν θελω αλλο να νυσταζω...θελω να μπορω να διαβαζω ενα βιβλίο ...θελω να θελω να βγω για καφε μαζί σας θελω να κανω πράγματα και να κουραζομαι πραγματικα και δημιουργικα...θελω να μην κρυβομαι πισω απο ραφια και δεν ειμαι σιγουρη ποσο απο όλα αυτα ωφειλετε στην καταθλιψη και πόσο στα χαπια.

----------


## Stavros

Ρεά μπράβο σου!!
Χαίρομαι πολύ με αυτά που διαβάζω!!
Αυτό με τα Barilla είναι η κορυφαία σου στιγμή και να ξέρεις πως αν κάποτε δεχτείς να έρθεις στην συνάντηση μας,αυτό θα είναι το αγαπημένο μου πείραγμα!
Δηλαδή το είπες με τόσο παραστατικό τρόπο,που ΔΕΝ υπάρχει!Και όχι σε οποιοδήποτε ράφι,μόνο Barilla!!!!(Aυτό το προσθέτω εγώ για να γουστάρω)!Xa xa xa!!
Θα πέσει τρελό γέλιο!!!!!!

Fleur τι κάνεις εσύ,εργαζόμενο μας κορίτσι??
Πως πήγε το συνέδριο???

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχα...αναισθητε...που να καταλάβεις το πλήγμα που δεχτηκε η γυναικεία μου ματαιοδοξία!!!.. ενα θα σου πω ...απο τοτε δεν ξαναεφαγα μπαρίλα... το γυρισα σε μισκο!!!

----------


## Stavros

Xα χα!Πως λέμε είσαι τζαμάτη???Εσύ είσαι Ραφάτη!!
Για σου Ρέα με τον αυτοσαρκασμό σου!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα στο παρεακι σημερα καταφερα να κοιμηθω στη 1 ...οσο πάμε και πλησιαζουμε σε φυσιολογικη ωρα!  :Wink:

----------


## Γάτος

Γεια σου ρέα. Κι εσύ νυχτοπούλι ήσουν;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fleur

εγω αργησα να κοιμηθω και εχω κεφαλι κουδουνι σημερα, να πεις οτι ηπια....αλλα με αυτα που παιρνω και ενα ποτηρακι κρασι κανει τη διαφορα ισως. η ακεφια παντως καλα κρατει

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Γεια σου ρέα. Κι εσύ νυχτοπούλι ήσουν;


ναι γατουλη μου! καλησπέρα.. κ εσυ ξενυχτησες??

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> εγω αργησα να κοιμηθω και εχω κεφαλι κουδουνι σημερα, να πεις οτι ηπια....αλλα με αυτα που παιρνω και ενα ποτηρακι κρασι κανει τη διαφορα ισως. η ακεφια παντως καλα κρατει


πως ηταν ο γαμος? χορεψες στο γλέντι?

----------


## Fleur

ε λιγακι χορεψα  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ετσι μπραβο!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Stavros

Χόρεψες Fleur???Που να ήσουνα και εντελώς καλά εσύ!
Aν και λογικά μετά το 2μηνο,θα αρχίσεις να συνέρχεσαι!
Όταν όλοι οι δρόμοι ΔΕΝ θα οδηγούν στην Λύσσα,τι θα κάνεις?
Το πολύ πολύ να επινοήσεις μία καινούρια ασθένεια! :Wink:

----------


## Γάτος

Κι εγω ρέα, ως πριν λίγους μήνες κοιμόμουν το ξημέρωμα.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχα αλλαγη φρουράς γατούλη μου... τώρα εγώ θα φυλάω την πόλη! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fleur

χορεψα ναι, αδελφη ήταν αυτή αλλωστε. εχεις δικιο σαυτο που λες αλλα ηδη απο χθες 2 σπυρακια- εξογκωματακια στον ουρανισκο μου φαγαν τη ζωη. σημερα βεβαια υπαρχει μονο ο ερεθισμος αλλα εγω εκει... να ψαχνομαι.

----------


## Fleur

καλε κοιμαστε όλοι;

----------


## Stavros

Καλησπέρες σε όλους!
Χορεύτρια τι κάνεις???Περνάει ο καιρός,πυρετό δεν σηκώνεις και ακόμα μου στενοχωριέσαι???
Πληροφοριακά,ξέρεις τι πυρετό σηκώνει η Λύσσα???

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εγω νομίζω πως το κορίτσι μας εχει αρχίσει να ξεπερνα την λυσσοφοβια...ε? καλησπέρα σε όλους

----------


## Fleur

ναι αλλα με επιασε αλλο τωρα ειπαμεεεεεεεε :Ρ 
η χορευτρια

----------


## Fleur

τι κανετε; πως είστε σήμερα; εμενα αυτα τα "σπυρακια" στον ουρανισκο πρεπει να εσπασαν και εμειναν μονο κοκκινα σημαδακια. με ενοχλουν λιγο και καταλαβαινετε οτι ψαχνω να δω τι ειναι...

----------


## Stavros

Από την στιγμή που έσπασαν,δεν έχεις λόγο να ανησυχείς...
Αυτό που παρατηρώ εγώ είναι πως η Φλουοξετίνη δεν μπορεί να σου μειώσει το Υποχονδριακό Άγχος...
Λίγα λόγια για το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε με την Fleur η οποία βέβαια τον τελευταίο καιρό το βιώνει εντονότερα...



> Υποχονδρίαση:
> Για πολλά χρόνια η υποχονδρίαση θεωρείτο μία δευτερογενής διαταραχή (κυρίως της κατάθλιψης) και πολλοί την θεωρούσαν ως μία χρόνια διαταραχή που δεν επιδέχεται θεραπεία. Νεώτερες έρευνες έδειξαν ότι η πρωτογενής μορφή της διαταραχής είναι κοινή,ενώ πλέον έχουν αναπτυχθεί αποτελεσματικές γνωσιακές – συμπεριφοριστικές παρεμβάσεις.
> Τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια οι δύο κύριες στρατηγικές που ακολουθήθηκαν στην αντιμετώπιση της υποχονδρίασης είναι η μείωση των αποφυγών και η παροχή καθησυχαστικών διαβεβαιώσεων.Πρόσφατες μελέτες έδειξαν ότι η έκθεση ήταν πιο αποτελεσματική στις περιπτώσεις όπου το άτομο φοβόταν μήπως αρρωστήσει, ενώ η χρήση μεθόδων πειθούς που περιλάμβαναν αναπροσδιορισμό της απόδοσης αιτίων των συμπτωμάτων, πληροφόρηση,εκπαίδευση και γνωσιακές τεχνικές χρησιμοποιείτο περισσότερο στις περιπτώσεις όπου το άτομο πίστευε ότι είχε κάποια ασθένεια.*Ωστόσο βρέθηκε ότι υπάρχει λειτουργική ομοιότητα μεταξύ της αναζήτησης διαβεβαιώσεων και των ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικών τελετουργιών. Η πλέον σύγχρονη γνωσιακή θεωρία για την υποχονδρίαση διατυπώθηκε από τον Salkovskis (1996), η οποία αναδεικνύει τη «συγγένεια» της υποχονδρίασης με την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική
> διαταραχή και τη διαταραχή πανικού και στη γενική γνωσιακή θεωρία για το άγχος που περιγράφουν οι Beck, Emery και Greenberg (1985), θα μπορούσε να συνοψιστεί με την παρακάτω εξίσωση:
> Άγχος = εκτιμώμενη πιθανότητα απειλής x εκτιμώμενο κόστος απειλής /εκτιμώμενη ικανότητα αντιμετώπισης της απειλής + εκτιμώμενη εξωτερική βοήθεια για αντιμετώπιση της απειλής*
> Δηλαδή μία αύξηση στην εκτιμώμενη πιθανότητα να συμβεί η απειλή αυξάνει την ένταση του βιούμενου άγχους, αλλά η σχέση αυτή δεν είναι τόσο απλή, καθώς επηρεάζεται και από την εκτίμηση του ατόμου για το μέγεθος των συνεπειών της απειλής μέσα από μία πολλαπλασιαστική σχέση συνέργιας. Κατά συνέπεια, είναι πιθανό ένα άτομο να θεωρεί ότι μία απειλή είναι πολύ πιθανή να συμβεί (π.χ. να λιποθυμήσει), αλλά παράλληλα να θεωρεί ότι αυτό δε θα έχει σοβαρές συνέπειες και κατά συνέπεια να μη βιώνει έντονο άγχος. Σε μία άλλη περίπτωση το άτομο μπορεί να πιστεύει ότι παρότι η απειλή είναι απίθανο να πραγματοποιηθεί, οι συνέπειες θα είναι τρομερές και έτσι να βιώνει έντονο άγχος. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό ο Salkovskis (1997) εξηγεί το υποχονδριακό άγχος, όπου το άτομο συνειδητοποιεί ότι η ανησυχία του μάλλον δεν αφορά σε κάτι που είναι πολύ πιθανό να συμβεί, αλλά που θεωρεί ότι θα ήταν καταστροφικό το να συμβεί.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλησπέρα στο παρεακι μου, φλερ μου λυπάμαι που βασανίζεσαι καθημερινα με όλα αυτα... μακαρι να καταφερεις καποια στιγμη να το νικησεις !!!!!

----------


## Fleur

καλησπερα παρεακι. ελπιζω και εγω ρεα μου καποια στιγμη να μην αγχωνομαι με το παραμικρο ή τουλαχιστον να αντιμετωπιζω ψυχραιμα οτι συμβαινει και οχι να σκεφτομαι το χειροτερο σεναριο για χανω κυριολεκτικα τη ζωη μου.
Σταύρο αναγνωριζω πολυ τον εαυτο μου σ'αυτο που παρεθεσες. δυστυχως τεινω να συμφωνησω για τα λαντοζ βεβαια απορω γιατι την προηγουμενη φορα επιασε αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις...αλλωστε ειχα ξεκινησει απευθειας με 2. ας δουμε τι θα πει και ο νεος ψυχιατρος την τριτη

----------

